# Trail Runde Konstanz Wollmatingen



## Kajaking-Mark (19. März 2015)

Man kann in Wollmatingen 2h am Stück Trail fahren. 
Leute die Wollmatinger Trails kennenlernen wollen, schlage ich eine gemeinsame Runde am Samstag den 21.3.15 vor. Treffpunkt Schwaketenbad 10.00 Uhr, Dauer 2h, Trailanteil ca. 80-90%. S1 vlt. 1-2 S2 Stellen.
Gruß Mark


----------



## Ruffy110 (19. März 2015)

Servus Mark,

prinzipiell sehr gern. Leider hab ich grad technische Probleme mitm Bike. Aber der Sommer kommt ja erst noch... 

vg Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (21. März 2015)

gute Idee!um auch leute kennen zu lernen....leider zu spät gesehen


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (21. März 2015)

Hallo Andi und Simon,

Wir können gerne ein andermal die Runde fahren, nä.We geht nicht.
Ich kann ja weitere Termine vorschlagen, oder ihr macht Vorschläge.
Bis dann Mark


----------



## Ruffy110 (21. März 2015)

OK. Bin aber über Ostern nicht im Lande. VG


----------



## Pure-Power (24. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Ich wäre auch mal gerne dabei. Nächstes WE und Ostern bin ich aber noch im Schnee -  aber der Frühling und Sommer kommt ja erst noch.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (26. März 2015)

Hi Andi, Simon und Frank
Ich stell einfach weitere Terminvorschläge hier rein. Ostern geht leider nicht , das WE nach Ostern sieht schon besser aus.
Ich poste nach Ostern neue Termine.

LG Mark


----------



## Ruffy110 (27. März 2015)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (8. April 2015)

Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal kommenden Sonntag den 12.4.15 10.00 vor dem Schwaketenbad vor, Dauer wahrscheinlich sogar 2,5 -3 Stunden, wenn wir alles fahren.
Leider hat der Sturm einige Bäume gefällt, die jetzt quer liegen und den Flow unterbrechen, so ca. 4-5 sind es. Dafür trocknet`s derzeit gut.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand hier kurz Feedback gibt ob er mitkommt.

LG Mark


----------



## Ruffy110 (9. April 2015)

Servus Mark,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Leider wirds wohl bei mir am Sonntag eng. Würd aber wie gesagt prinzipiell gern mitkommen. 

Vg Andi


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. April 2015)

Kann leider Sonntag auch nicht....auf jeden Fall diese Woche nicht so früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (10. April 2015)

Ahoi,

bin heute mit nem Kumpel ab 3 am Gehrenberg, wenn jemand spontan Lust hat mitzukommen 

Vg


----------



## Pure-Power (10. April 2015)

Hi Mark,
ich war heute am Schienerberg - da liegen auch paar Bäume - aber alles super trocken.
Sonntag würde ich mir (sofern das Wetter passt) gerne einrichten.
Wäre aber auch nicht böse, wenn wir etwas später aufbrechen - dann ist es schon etwas wärmer.

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, wäre dann auch der Simon dabei - oder ??  

PS: Mit was für einem Bike fährst du? damit ich mir den richtigen Hobel einpacke ;-)
PPS: Bin dieses Jahr erst 4 mal auf dem Rad gesessen...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (10. April 2015)

Hi Frank,
Wenn Du Lust hast können wir am Sonntag auch später fahren,sollen wir 12.00 Uhr sagen?
Ich fahr ein 29 er Cube Stereo Super Hpc 140 SL. Ein Freund von mir ist die Strecke aber auch schon mit einem 26er Tourenfully mit 120mm Federweg gefahren, ging auch, ein paar mal war's aber etwas haarig.
War heute am Seerücken, da waren die Trails nicht gepflegt, quere Bäume und  Schlamm, nur mäßiger Flow. Wollmatingen wird von einigen Leuten incl. mir gepflegt so dass man normalerweise ohne einen Fuß zu setzen durchfahren kann.

LG Mark


----------



## Pure-Power (10. April 2015)

Hey, das klingt super!
Dann halten wir mal 12 Uhr am kommenden Sonntag fest (vor Schwaketen-Bad).

Ich schick dir per PNN meine Handynummer falls was dazwischen kommt.
Kannst mir ja ne SMS oder Whatsapp schicken, damit ich auch deine Nummer habe...

Bis dann!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. April 2015)

soory!war das ganze we unterwegs.....
habt ihr zusammen ne runde gedreht?


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (12. April 2015)

Jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackForest96 (23. April 2015)

Hi Leute, da wir seit neustens eine Ferienwohnung in Büsingen haben...liegt vor Schaffhausen... wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr euch auch um Schaffhausen auskennt, und ob ihr etwas empfehlen könnt, ich möchte zusammen mit meinem Bruder und auch alleine Touren starten, ist auch nicht schlimm wenn man mal eine halbe Stunde mit dem Auto fahren muss um dann in der Nähe des passenden Trailgebiets zu sein, wäre echt cool wenn ihr da ein paar Tipps hättet 

sportlicher Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schneeflocke (5. Mai 2015)

Leider zu spät gelesen...
Wäre vielleicht ein Nachholtermin möglich, wenn es irgendwann mal wieder halbwegs trocken ist? Würde mich freuen 
Bin bergauf allerdings nicht die Schnellste...
Viele Grüße


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (7. Mai 2015)

Hi Schneeflocke,

klar wird die Wollmatingen-Runde noch öfters gefahren. Im Moment ist's recht verschlammt.
Da es überall wuchert muss ich wahrscheinlich vorher nochmal mit meiner Machete durch.
Ich stell' wieder Termine rein, wenn es trockener wird.
Viele Grüße Mark


----------



## Schneeflocke (7. Mai 2015)

Super 
Viele Grüsse,
Jeannette


----------



## f1ref0xx (28. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich bin ab und an bei euch in der Gegend und wollte fragen, ob ihr mich mal auf ne Runde mitnehmt?

LG
Anna


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (17. Juli 2015)

Sorry dass ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet hab', ich hatte einfach wahnsinnig viel zu tun. 
 Jetzt ist's schön trocken. Ich würde einfach mal vorschlagen am Sonntag 19.7.15 um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Tabor am Grillplatz oben, Dauer ca. 2h.
 Wenn einige mitfahren wollen die den Tabor nicht kennen könnten wir uns auch auf dem Parkplatz vom Geschwister Scholl Gymnasium treffen. Schwaketenbad als Treffpunkt geht ja leider nicht mehr.
 Gebt hier ihr doch kurz Bescheid wer mitfahren will. 
LG Mark


----------



## Schneeflocke (17. Juli 2015)

Klingt super  Ich habe vor zu kommen (vorausgesetzt ich kann mich nach der Tour am Samstag noch bewegen  ). Kenne beide Treffpunkte. 
Viele Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (18. Juli 2015)

Also morgen Sonntag 10.00 Uhr am Tabor. Noch jemand dabei?

Gruß Mark


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (19. Juli 2015)

Trailrunde heute 10.00 wegen Gewitter gecancelt


----------



## Schneeflocke (19. Juli 2015)

Verrücktes Wetter  Einige km weiter nördlich würden sie sich sehr über einen Regenguss freuen...
Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pxButterkeks (24. August 2015)

Hey Leute, grad erst den Thread gesehn  Will auch Trails fahren, kenn leider nur viel zu wenige... 
Wenn ihr wieder geht, meldet euch doch fix bei mir! Bin fast immer da (in Konstanz) und Trailbegeistert!

Viele Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Don_Patata (3. September 2015)

Für ne nette Trailrunde bin ich auch immer zu haben. 
Und bis Konstanz komm ich zumindest mal bequem mit dem Bike und dem Katamaran. Kommt man zu den Treffpunkten dann auch per Bike oder öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln? Dann könnte ich das Auto nämlich daheim lassen und noch Zeit beim übersetzen sparen 
Gruß Olli


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. September 2015)

Moin olli.zu den Treffpunkten(ehemals schwaketenbad oder da in der nähe) ist es kein Problem mit dem bike.man fährt zwar etwas(ca 15min) aber zum einrollen taugt das gut


----------



## pxButterkeks (7. September 2015)

Fuuu, warum funktioniert die Beobachtung von dem Thema hier nicht....
Grad erst wieder gesehen... Schreibt einfach ne PM zum Nummer austauschen, dann kann man sich Spontaner Organisieren!


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (8. September 2015)

Sorry war 3 Wochen in Urlaub.
Habe leider nur sehr wenig Zeit, wenn es geht versuche ich nochmal einen Termin zu posten.
Wer die Runde als GPX file will, kann mir eine PN mit seiner Mail Adresse schicken, dann kann ich ein GPX file zurückschicken.
LG Mark


----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2015)

Werde ich mir Mo. oder Di. direkt mal anschauen, hoffentlich finde ich aus dem Irrgarten auch wieder raus.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (11. September 2015)

Ich kann Sonntag 13.9.15 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Fundament des ehem. Taborturms anbieten um gemeinsam die Wollma Runde zu fahren,  da man sie trotz GPS Track wahrscheinlich kaum finden wird.  Bitte kurz rückmelden wer mitfahren will. Liebe Grüße Mark


----------



## pxButterkeks (11. September 2015)

Bin Dabei!!!
Wo genau??? sry kenn den punkt anscheinend noch nicht, oder noch nicht unter den nahmen 


Edit: Habs glaub gefunden, ist das Anfang und Ende auf deinem GPS Track?


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (11. September 2015)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Bin Dabei!!!
> Wo genau??? sry kenn den punkt anscheinend noch nicht, oder noch nicht unter den nahmen
> 
> 
> Edit: Habs glaub gefunden, ist das Anfang und Ende auf deinem GPS Track?



Ja ist der Start und Endpunkt des Tracks. 
Ist der "Gipfel " des Taborbergs hinter dem Schwaketenbad, mit Grillstelle und dem Graffiti besprühten Fundaments des ehemaligen Taborturms.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Patata (11. September 2015)

Ich bin übers Wochenende in Blaubeuren beim Biken, sonst wär ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. September 2015)

Bei mir könnte es morgen tatsächlich auch klappen! Fullface nötig, also fahren wir den Kickertrail auch?
Bin mal auf die "Wollmatingerrunde" gespannt obwohl Wollmatingen doch komplett gesperrt ist


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (12. September 2015)

Hi Simon,
Fullface  ist nicht nötig. 
 Ich weiß nicht genau welchen Trail Du mit Kickertrail meinst. 
 Also den Trail geradeaus runter zur Hundeschule mit den Schanzen ?
 Wenn du den meinst den würde ich schon fahren. Ich springe aber keine Schanzen mit Gaps, man kann alle Schanzen auch langsam überrollen  oder umfahren. 
 Wieso ist Wollmatingen gesperrt ? Meinst du das Schwaketenbad oder die Baustelle an der Ortsdurchfahrt ?
 DIe Trails sind jedenfalls nicht gesperrt. 
 Bis morgen. Liebe Grüße Mark


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. September 2015)

nene ich meine nicht die trails sondern die Straße.aber das kann uns Wurst sein!
ja ich meinte den runter zur hundeschule.
stimmt die Dinger kann man auch normal oder umfahren!dann mal bis morgen&falls sich noch was ändert melde ich mich!


----------



## beuze1 (12. September 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Fullface



 

Ihr werdet nass werden morgen, ich nehme glaub lieber den Dienstag


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. September 2015)

fullface schützt auch gegen Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pxButterkeks (12. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet nass werden morgen, ich nehme glaub lieber den Dienstag


ca. 15% Regenwarscheinlichkeit, also sollte gehn


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (12. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet nass werden morgen, ich nehme glaub lieber den Dienstag



Glaub ich nicht :

http://www.meteocentrale.ch/de/europa/deutschland/wetter-konstanz/details/K08335043/#2015-09-13


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. September 2015)

und die Schweizer haben immer recht


----------



## beuze1 (12. September 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> und die Schweizer haben immer recht



*Bei vielem!*


----------



## Doni323 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Konstanzer MTB`ler,

...mein Name ist Christian(34) und ich bin Anfang Oktober von Berlin nach Konstanz gezogen und lebe jetzt im "Paradies"
Natürlich habe ich meine Bikes mit genommen und suche auf diesem Wege Anschluss an Feierabendrunden,Tagestouren und nette Bekanntschaften oder was sonst so alles mit dem Mtb zu tun hat. ich war jetzt schon einige male aufm Seerücken und Richtung (Bodanrück,heisst das so!?!) Marienschlucht unterwegs...eine tolle ecke,mit dem Flachland im Berliner Grunewald gar nicht zu vergleichen. 

Gern würde ich mich dieser "Wollmatinger Trail Runde" mal anschliessen um auch diese ecke noch besser kennen zu lernen und um nich immer allein los rollen zu müssen

..also,vielleicht sieht man sich mal,ich wünsche schöne Feiertage und nen guten rutsch!

grüße


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin Christian!welcome to paradise!ist sehr vernünftig dass du deine Bikes mitgebracht hast 
ich bin meistens aufm seerücken unterwegs. aufm bodanrück war ich erst 1x und um die marienschlucht war ich noch gar nicht.
ab und zu sind auch die trails rund um den Tabor angesagt. je nach Lust.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi Christian und Simon, 
und wer sonst noch Lust hat ....
...... Wir können gerne im neuen Jahr mal zusammen die Wollma- Runde fahren.... die mittlerweile 3 h dauert.
Ab Mitte Januar könnte ich mal wieder einen Terminvorschlag reinstellen.
Guten Rutsch ( im doppelten Sinne)
Mark


----------



## pxButterkeks (22. Dezember 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Paradies 
Ich hab leider auch erst nächstes Jahr wieder Zeit zum Biken (Dann is auch des neue in KN ).

Wenn Ihr Mitte Januar ne runde Dreht bin ich ziemlich sicher dann auch dabei!
LG Lukas


----------



## drobbel (22. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute, würde mich auch gerne mal einklinken. Bin oft im Mainauwald/Tabor unterwegs, aber Bodanrück/Seerücken sind mir noch so gut wie unbekannt  Bis im neuen Jahr hab ich dann hoffentlich auch meine Knieproblemchen wieder im Griff...


----------



## Doni323 (22. Dezember 2015)

hey,

...habt dank für die willkommensgrüße

vom "Tabor" hab ich schon mal was gehört...da stand wohl auch mal nen alter Turm oder so...kann das sein!?

aber sagt mal...aufm Seerücken gibs doch so nen kleines Netz aus Trails...warum liegen da stellenweise die ganzen äste und stämme halb eingebuddelt quer zur fahrtrichtung, kann da einer die Mountainbiker nich leiden oder is das Absicht um tiefere löcher auszugleichen!?

noch was...ne frage in die runde quasi, die Alpen sind ja nu nich soo weit weg...is der ein oder andere manchmal mal in den bergen unterwegs...so Tagestour mässig, morgens hin, abends zurück!?
...ich als "Bergneuling" bin ja übelst scharf darauf mit dem Bike die Alpen zu erleben!

ps., ..bis 28. bin ich erstmal verplant..danach bin ich für jede art von tour zu haben! 

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (22. Dezember 2015)

ja aufm seerücken sind einige trails bearbeitet.aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt dass da jemand biker nicht leiden kann.ist ja alles offiziell da oben,außer es werden ausdrücklich Verbotsschilder aufgestellt. was ich mir aber bei den forstarbeitern vorstellen kann ist dass sie extra das runtergesägte Material mitten auf den trails liegen lassen.
das ist dann echt kacke!

aufm Tabor stand mal ein Turm und ich bin nicht wirklich viel per Tagesausflug in den Bergen...


----------



## pxButterkeks (23. Dezember 2015)

Doni323 schrieb:


> warum liegen da stellenweise die ganzen äste und Stämme halb eingebuddelt quer zur Fahrtrichtung, kann da einer die Mountainbiker nich leiden oder is das Absicht um tiefere löcher auszugleichen!?


Da hast gleich das Problem erkannt, weshalb ich den Seerücken meide!
Es sind Offizielle MTB-Trail strecken und dann überall diese halben Stämme quer... Einfach schnell drüber und gut is, spaß machts aber nich.

Bergtouren würde ich auch mal gerne mitmachen. Bisher kam ich aber einfach nicht dazu und ein Auto fehlt mir auch 

Wenn du aber mal "richtig" Trailen gehn willst, mit den ein oder anderen Sprünge, dann wird hier ganz groß der Schiener Berg hinter Radolfzell empfohlen.
Dort sind die Wege Offiziell von dem Dortigen Verein angelegt und gewartet. Da der Spaß aber Privatgrundstück vom Verein ist, braucht man ne Mitgliedschaft oder eine Gast-karte, damit dir deine Versicherung nicht in die Suppe spuckt wenn was passiert.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (26. Dezember 2015)

Doni323 schrieb:


> aber sagt mal...aufm Seerücken gibs doch so nen kleines Netz aus Trails...warum liegen da stellenweise die ganzen äste und stämme halb eingebuddelt quer zur fahrtrichtung, kann da einer die Mountainbiker nich leiden oder is das Absicht um tiefere löcher auszugleichen!?



 Also die querliegenden Äste sind von Mountainbikern  für Mountainbiker.
 Der Seerücken trocknet wegen seiner Schatten-Exposition nur langsam und ist meistens verschlammt.  Die Äste sollen vor dem Versinken in Schlammlöchern schützen.  Da sie aber meistens feucht sind, sind sie sehr rutschig und erfordern erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit beim überfahren. 

 Bike-hasser  gibt es auch, da ging dieses Jahr aber einer anders vor: er spannte  eine Drachenschnur,  nicht quer sondern entlang des Trails  und diesen mehrmals kreuzend.  Und dies über einen relativ langen Streckenabschnitt. 
 Man hatte die Schnur immer wieder im Schaltwerk. 


 Zum Thema Berge: im Appenzell kann man Trails fahren muss aber 30 Stutz zahlen wenn man mit dem Bike auf einem Wanderweg erwischt wird. Graubünden ist paradiesisch. Dort darf man fast alle Wanderwege legal fahren. Traum Spots sind Davos, Lenzerheide,Chur u.v.a.
LG Mark


----------



## olnx (27. Dezember 2015)

moin, wir haben uns für für mitte august für eine woche in konstanz eingebucht, würde dort gerne einen tag biken, wäre cool wenn man ab dem schwaketenbab dann mal eine tour starten kann-sind von unserem ferienhaus ca. 2 min.
gibt es von euch erfahrung mit der truppe von jester sports?
ich weiß, is noch ein bisschen hin, aber man kann ja schon mal das feld abstecken...


----------



## pxButterkeks (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi Olnx,
was den Jester angeht, hab ich nur die Erfahrung, dass man mit den Leuten eig. ganz gut reden kann (vor allem mit Alex, ein langer und dünner Verkäufer).
Der Jester bietet auch so Bike-Trainings an, hab ich noch nie mitgemacht und daher auch keine Erfahrung.
Ein paar kollegen meinten allerdings auch schon, dass er ihr Canyon nicht richten wollte, weil wegen Versenderbike... Ich hatte mit meim Centurion noch kein Stress.

Schreib einfach nochmal ca. 1-2 Wochen vor deinem Konstanz-besuch, evt. hat hier ja jemand Lust & Zeit dir ein paar Trails und Strecken zu zeigen!
Ich selbst, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, weiss aber noch nicht wo ich im August stecke ^^


----------



## olnx (29. Dezember 2015)

jo, das is nett, werd euch hier mal im auge behalten und meld mich dann.....bis denn!


----------



## Deleted 33425 (12. Januar 2016)

olnx schrieb:


> ab dem schwaketenbab dann mal eine tour starten kann-sind von unserem ferienhaus ca. 2 min.



wenn Du dann das Schwaketenbad suchst, das ist dad Loch mit den verkolten Resten. Das Bad ist leider letzten Sommer komplett abgebrannt


----------



## Mocki91 (18. Januar 2016)

Hi
Ich bin zwar schon länger in Konstanz, aber hab mir jetzt nen neues Bike zugelegt. Jetzt wären auch mal gebaute Strecken mit ein kleineren Sprüngen u.ä. möglich 
Die Trails in Wollmatingen sind mir auch noch völlig unbekannt, dabei wären die für mich total gut erreichbar.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich würde mich einer Tour auch gerne anschließen


----------



## drobbel (18. Januar 2016)

Der Trail an St. Katharina vorbei ist leider seit letzter Woche wohl dicht, da in dem Waldgebiet des mittleren Stücks jetzt Holz gemacht wird, da kommt man kaum mehr zu fuß durch...  Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sie das Holz diesen Winter noch rausholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (18. Januar 2016)

Servus,
ja das habe ich vor einer Woche auch schon gesehen dass die da gut am holzen sind. Wenn es so wie aufm Seerücken gemacht wird lassen sie alles erst mal liegen


----------



## drobbel (18. Januar 2016)

Wäre ja schön, wenn sie dafür dann später wenigstens auch das ganze tote Holz vom letzten Sturm mal rausnehmen...


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (18. Januar 2016)

Ja schade, und dies gerade an einem "Verkehrsknotenpunkt" mit dem neuen Trail, der von St. Kat. aus gesehen nach li. runtergeht.
Ich glaube die Stämme holen sie irgendwann ab, aber das Geäst lassen sie bestimmt liegen.
Wir könnten uns dann mal zur Trailpflege treffen.
LG Mark


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. Januar 2016)

trailpflege bin dabei!ist die Frage wie das die Besitzer des Waldes so sehen?!nicht dass wir Stress bekommen weil wir "aufräumen"


----------



## Mocki91 (19. Januar 2016)

Da würde ich auch mal mithelfen, wenns passt.
Wer hätte denn die Tage mal Lust auf eine Runde? z.B. durch Wollmatingen? Ich kenne mich halt leider nicht aus


----------



## drobbel (19. Januar 2016)

evtl. hätt ich am Samstag Zeit, ab nächster Woche auf jeden Fall  Tu mir nur irgendwie noch mit dem Schnee schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doni323 (19. Januar 2016)

hey,
..ich würde auch mitkommen,
Wollmatingen is ja eh neu für mich auch und lieber am We als unter der Woche, zumindest zur Dunklen Jahreszeit!

grüße!


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Januar 2016)

bin das ganze WE leider verplant....immer dieser Freizeitstress....


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (19. Januar 2016)

O.k.
Das Wetter soll ja Samstag ganz gut werden. 
Sollen wir am Samstag eine Runde drehen? 
Mit der Trailpflege würde ich warten bis die großen Stämme abgeholt wurden.
Also Sa fahren und halt auf das Teilstück mit den Stämmen verzichten.

Ist im Schnee eh alles langsamer sodass trotzdem 2-2.5h Trail fahren drin sind. 
Treffpunkt Sa 11.00 Uhr auf dem Tabor ?


----------



## Doni323 (20. Januar 2016)

hey,
ich komm mit!

...weiss allerdings nich wo der tabor is!

kann man sich unterwegs treffen...ich würde ausm Pardies über die Radbrücke fahrn,über die Bahnschienen, Zähringerplatz um dann die Friedrichstrasse richtung Hockgraben zu rollen!?

oder es gibt ne alternativ Adresse...!? 


grüße!


----------



## drobbel (20. Januar 2016)

könnte dich an der fahrradbrücke auflesen oder du kommst vor zum edeka/mediamarkt?


----------



## Doni323 (20. Januar 2016)

hey,

...dann gern am höchsten punkt der Fahrradbrücke!

Uhrzeit!?

grüße!


----------



## drobbel (20. Januar 2016)

Hm, so 10 vor 11? Zum Taborturm/Schwaketenbad ists eigentlich sowieso praktischer, die Schneckenburgstraße hochzufahren, als über den Zähringerplatz zu fahren, finde ich.


----------



## Mocki91 (20. Januar 2016)

10 vor 11 Fahrradbrücke wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (20. Januar 2016)

Ja cool, dann sind wir am Samstag schon zu viert.
Ist's o.K. Für euch zum Tabor zu kommen oder soll ich euch entgegenkommen und wir treffen uns Danziger/Friedrichstraße am Bushäuschen zur Uni (beim Hockgraben) gegen 11.00 Uhr ?


----------



## Doni323 (21. Januar 2016)

hey..

also die zeit geht klar,bin ich da!

...und für den weg zum Tabor...Du bist der Guide

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (21. Januar 2016)

Ja, zum Taborturm schaffen wirs


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
bin gestern Abend noch mit meinen Lupinen raus um das Guiding am Samstag etwa vorzubereiten. Wollte die Verhältnisse, das Waldstück mit den Holzarbeiten etc. checken.
Beim Befahren eines noch umgespurten Trails habe ich einen Ast unter der Schneedecke nicht gesehen, der mir in die Speichen des Vorderrads kam - da hat´s mich gelatzt. Bisschen geprellt, Lenker verdreht, mit der Zeit ging es wieder und bin dann noch weitere Trails Spuren gegangen und wollte eigentlich wieder ganz zufrieden heimrollen, so dass die ich einer Fortstrasse keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit mehr schenkte und es auch nicht für erforderlich hielt die vereiste Fahrspur am Rand Richtung griffigerer Mitte zu verlassen - da machte es schon Wutsch - aber diesmal flog ich mit Schwung auf die re. Schulter. Totaler unforced error.
Heute morgen hatte und habe ich jetzt immernoch - trotz Diclofenac, Ibu, Opioidhaltigen Schmerzmitteln und einer Spritze vom Orthopäden -Gott sei Dank ist die Schulter nicht gebrochen- heftige Schulterschmerzen. 

Tut mir wirklich leid, habe mich irgendwie sehr darauf gefreut mit Euch unbekannterweise am Samstag zu biken, 
aber ich kann froh sein wenn ich in 4 Wochen wieder auf ˋ s Rad kann.
Vielleicht kann der Simon am Sa guiden, wir sind die Runde schonmal zusammen gefahren.
Ansonsten kann ich den GPX file anbieten.
Ich würde den engen Wurzeldamm am Riesenberg mit der anschließenden verwurzelten Steilstufe zur Zeit (mitunter vereiste Wurzeln) nicht empfehlen.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß am Sammstag.
Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich wieder biken kann.

LG Mark


----------



## drobbel (21. Januar 2016)

Hi Mark
Oweh, na dann mal gute Besserung...
Simon hatte ja geschrieben, er hatte dieses WE keine Zeit. Aber du kannst mir gerne dein .gpx-file schicken, wenn du schon etwas geplant hattest. Die meisten Trails sollte ich ja kennen...

Mal sehen, ob am Sa noch Schnee liegen wird, nachdem den ganzen Vormittag Regen und Plusgrade angesagt sind...


----------



## drobbel (21. Januar 2016)

in openandromaps zeigt es hinterm Bettenberg noch ne Reihe verlockende blaue Trails an, sagt das einem von euch was? existieren die noch?


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (21. Januar 2016)

Die waren bis jetzt immer ein Griff ins Klo. Munitionsbelastes Gelände deswegen Betretungsverbot, viele querliegende Stämme, Förster hat vor 4 Wochen Fatbikenden Kollegen mit einer Busse von 150.- € gedroht, wenn sie nochmal auf einer Harvesterschneise erwischt werden.
N´ kleiner Trai geht vom Purren runter, der lohnt aber nicht die Anfahrt.

Ich suche seit 2 Jahren eine Trailverbidung Litzelstetten - Dettingen (dort Trailanschluss Marienschlucht/Echotal/Liggeringen alles top), bin aber immer enttäuscht aus dem Dettinger Wald gekommen.

Wäre sehr gespannt wenn dort jemand einen lohnenden Trail kennt.


----------



## drobbel (21. Januar 2016)

Da habe ich mich auch mal rumgetrieben, aber da kommt man sich ja eher wie in einem Forst-Industriegebiet vor...


----------



## Doni323 (22. Januar 2016)

hey...

@Kajaking-Mark ...mensch, das is ja übel..

da bist du wohl nachts nach Elfe(ich orientier mich an deinen posts) nochmal los um ne runde vorzubereiten oder was...und dann schlägt dir das Karma so ein schnippchen,sowas kann auch anders ausgehen, grade im dunkeln auch! kacke man ..ich wünsch dir alles gute und das deine schulter balde wieder fit is!

hoffentlich gehts uns nicht ähnlich, der wettermann sagt regen und blitzeis voraus,hoffentlich isses im wald nich allzu schlimm!?

grüße!


----------



## drobbel (22. Januar 2016)

Ich denke schlammig-rutschig wirds auf jeden Fall, aber richtig eisig kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen... Mannmann und natürlich ist meine einzige Regenhose gerade im Schritt komplett aufgespalten, vielleicht kommt ja die neue noch vor 11...


----------



## Doni323 (22. Januar 2016)

....ich wäre froh wenn ich überhaupt ne Regenhose hätte,aber irgendwie gings auch immer ohne...
egal...schlamm hin,rutschig her...wird bestimmt lässig morgen
also...bis zur besagten Zeit am besagten Ort.

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (22. Januar 2016)

Nachdem es immer ein Mordsakt war, das ganze winzige Bad einzusauen beim Versuch mich und meine Klamotten wieder zu entschlammen, war der Kauf einer Regenhose eine Wahl, die ich nicht bereut habe


----------



## Peeyt (22. Januar 2016)

@Kayaking-Mark wünsche baldige Genesung! 
Wollte auch gerne mal die Konstanzer Runde drehen, bin aber momentan leider auch ausser Gefecht gesetzt... Kannst du mir bitte, wenn du magst, den Track schicken, so hab ich etwas, auf das ich mich dann bei wiederhergestellter Gesundheit freuen kann. Das wäre sehr nett. Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Doni323 (22. Januar 2016)

..ich hoffe einfach auf leicht gefrorenen Waldboden der nicht vereist und wenig bis gar nicht matschig ist


----------



## Mocki91 (22. Januar 2016)

ich auch ... keine Lust bei Kälte das Bike zu putzen


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. Januar 2016)

Moin ihr,
@Kajaking-Mark erst mal gute Besserung. Schulterverletzungen sind übel. hatte bisher Gott sei dank nur eine aber das kann sich ewig hinziehen.wenn du kannst geh so bald es wieder einigermaßen ist zum physio! ein befreundeter physio hat mir kurze zeit nach dem Sturz Übungen mit dem theraband gezeigt das hat mir sehr geholfen!kann es nur raten.
ansonsten allen anderen nen spaßigen Tag morgen beim fahren.bin leider nicht da.bis bald


----------



## pxButterkeks (22. Januar 2016)

Hey Mark, wünsch dir ne gute Besserung! Meine schultern kugeln immer aus, und dann bin ich auch ein paar tage weg...

@ rest: Bin nächstes mal bei der Trail Runde bestimmt auch weider dabei, leider hab ich dieses Wochenende zu viel fürs Studium zu tun .
Und das grad als des neue Bike da ist... Naja Gibt ja Jetzt schon einige hier, wird sich also hoffentlich wieder was finden.

Viel spaß euch morgen. Und kommt heile wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (23. Januar 2016)

Doni,sieht aus als ginge dein Wunsch in Erfüllung...


----------



## Doni323 (23. Januar 2016)

...siehste...und wieder gehts ohne regenhose


----------



## drobbel (23. Januar 2016)

Hat sich gelohnt heute, mein Rad ist sauberer als vorher


----------



## JohnsonB (20. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen. 

Ich ziehe auf 1. März nach KN und wollte mal fragen ob mich jemand auf ne Trail-Runde mitnehmen würde? Da ich neu in der Stadt bin und auch vorher noch nicht mit dem Rad da war, kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht in euren Wäldern aus. Ich hab auch öfters mal unter der Woche tags über Zeit, da ich ziemlich unregelmäßig arbeit.

Würde mich echt freuen. 

LG Jonas


----------



## drobbel (20. Februar 2016)

Hi, hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour. Bin auch erst im März wieder in Konstanz, bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das erste Märzwochenende Zeit habe, aber spätestens das Wochenende danach sollte klappen...Unter der Woche geht bei mir leider nicht, solangs schon um 6 dunkel wird


----------



## Mocki91 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder für eine Tour zu haben


----------



## Doni323 (21. Februar 2016)

hey..

...ich komm auch mit...wenn jemand so wetter macht wie heute!

grüße!


----------



## JohnsonB (28. Februar 2016)

sooo, jetzt bin ich her gezogen. so ganz eingezogen bin ich noch nicht, aber meine fahrradsachen würde ich schon finden  hat heute abend noch jemand lust? 

oder natürlich auch wann anders. wie organisieren wir das denn? wer nimmt das denn am ehesten mal in die hand, dann schick ich dem mal meine Handynummer 

gruß


----------



## pxButterkeks (1. März 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen in Konstanz @JohnsonB .
Hauptsächlich, wird das hier so organisiert, dass einer hier schreibt wann er zeit hätte, und dann Meldet man sich ob man da kann oder man diskutiert einen anderen Termin.
Da ich noch keine anständige Möglichkeit habe mein Bike nach ner Tour ab zu waschen, halte ich mich bei Schnee und Salz noch etwas zurück.

Grüße Lukas


----------



## JohnsonB (1. März 2016)

hallo Lukas.

gibts hier denn nirgends eine Tankstelle mit nem hochdruckreiniger? ist halt nicht optimal, aber besser als den ganzen winter über nicht radeln 

Wie wäre es denn am Do, 03.03.2016, um 17:00 Uhr?

Also ich könnte auch früher oder später. Ich hab auch ne Lampe. 17:00 Uhr ist jetzt nur mal n Vorschlag 

alternativ wäre ich auch am So, 06.03.2016, so ab 14:00 Uhr dabei. Also falls ihr nicht unter der Woche könnt 

Gruß Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (1. März 2016)

Bis zum Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch wieder meine Erkältung los, das könnte man mal anpeilen  Herrgott, ich war nicht mehr auf dem Rad, seit wir das letzte mal zusammen gefahren sind, es wird dringend wieder Zeit... :O


----------



## pxButterkeks (1. März 2016)

Ab Sonntag solls Wetter auch besser werden.
Hört sich für mich nach ner guten Alternative an.


----------



## drobbel (1. März 2016)

nur solls bis Samstag noch schneien, matschig wirds so oder so wieder


----------



## pxButterkeks (2. März 2016)

Also Jungs, Sonntag 15Uhr. Leider noch kein Treffpunkt, was schlagt ihr vor?


----------



## drobbel (2. März 2016)

Ja wo wohnt ihr denn? Könnten uns beim Mediamarkt/Edeka treffen, das käme mir sehr gelegen


----------



## pxButterkeks (2. März 2016)

Passt, komm aus dem Paradies


----------



## JohnsonB (2. März 2016)

ich wohn neuerdings in die niederburg


----------



## drobbel (2. März 2016)

dann liegt der mediamarkt ja auch auf dem weg


----------



## Doni323 (2. März 2016)

hey..

...auch von mir ein herzliches "Willkommen in Konstanz" @JohnsonB 

...und in der tat könnte mir Sonntag auch gefallen,ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ichs schaff, ansonsten wäre Mediamarkt auch für mich okay,nun weiss ich ja wos is

..also,ich halt euch auf dem laufenden!

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnsonB (4. März 2016)

vielen dank 

also ich hab jetzt mal sonntag, 15:00 Uhr, Edeka im Hinterkopf. Das gilt so, oder?


----------



## pxButterkeks (4. März 2016)

Eigentlich nicht Edeka sondern Mediamarkt! Also Hier:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/47...9.1694528,19z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## drobbel (5. März 2016)

So Jungs, nachdem mir die Nebenhöhlen zugingen und ich gestern durch die Hölle bin, bin ich jetzt wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung, aber brauche trotzdem noch ein paar Tage, um mich auszukurieren. Damit bin ich dieses Wochenende leider raus...

Budderkeks, du kennst dich ja aus, oder? Sonst könnte ich euch auch noch die .gpx von Kajak-Mark zukommen lassen, da hat der bestimmt auch nix dagegen


----------



## Doni323 (5. März 2016)

guten morgen ihr Buben

ich melde mich für Sonntag auch ab,ich bekomms zeitlich nich gebacken!

...euch aber viel spass


----------



## pxButterkeks (5. März 2016)

@drobbel Jo ich kenn mich auch aus. Und die gpx's vom Mark hab ich auch 

Schade dass es Ihr nicht könnt. Und dir drobbel wünsch ich ne gute, und vor allem schnelle, Besserung!
Schönes Wochenende wünscht man


----------



## drobbel (6. März 2016)

Und, wie sieht der Wald so aus, liegt jetzt das ganze Waldstück voll oder haben sie schon was abgeholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pxButterkeks (6. März 2016)

also die Trails am Konstanzer-weg sind von ganz oben nur zur hälfte befahrbar... liegt ein Haufen Gestrüpp direkt auf den Trails.
Wenn man aber nicht ganz hoch fährt, sondern in der Mitte einsteigt, hat man einen kurzen aber gut befahrbaren Trail.

Der Rest der Trails sieht ganz gut aus, und am Tabor Turm wurde ziemlich viel gemacht, sieht richtig gut aus! Auch der Große Baumstam ist weg (vom Tabor den Trail Richtung schwaken runter).


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2016)

Ich war auch in Konstanz 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wir-brauchen-eine-obergrenze.792896/


----------



## JenserK (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Bin gerade auf dieses Forum gestolpert und hätte auch Lust auf ne Wollmatinger-Trail-Tour. Seid ihr noch aktiv und habt die alten Blessuren überstanden? Wohne in Petershausen in der Nähe des Bismarkturms. Zeitlich geht es meist nur am Wochenende oder auch mal unter der Woche zu nem Night-Ride. Hört sich ganz nach meinem Geschmack an: spaßige Trailrunde mit technischen Schmankerln und keine CC Hetztouren.

@Kajaking-Mark : Bin auch an deinem gpx-file interessiert und würde mich sehr über die Zusendung freuen.

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.


----------



## drobbel (8. Februar 2017)

hi, klaro, schreibst einfach mal, wenn du Zeit hast, dann kann man sich sicher spontan auf ne Tour treffen. Dieses WE sieht's bei mir etwas eng aus, aber Sonntag Mittag könnts vielleicht vielleicht klappen...


----------



## JenserK (8. Februar 2017)

Super. Sonntag könnte sogar klappen. Hast du zufällig auch die gpx Datei?


----------



## drobbel (8. Februar 2017)

ne, aber alles in und um Konstanz lässt sich leider innerhalb einer Tour zeigen


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Februar 2017)

drobbel schrieb:


> ne, aber alles in und um Konstanz lässt sich leider innerhalb einer Tour zeigen



ach ja?!
[emoji18]


----------



## drobbel (8. Februar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ach ja?!
> [emoji18]


jetzt mal nur auf die Gegend tabor/st katharina/uni bzw. das .gpx bezogen, was die Schweiz und bodan angeht, wäre ich auch froh, wenn mir mal jemand die Gegend zeigen möchte


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Februar 2017)

asoooooo
das ist wieder ne nächste tour


----------



## drobbel (8. Februar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> asoooooo
> das ist wieder ne nächste tour


 hätteste Lust, mal den Guide zu spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Februar 2017)

drobbel schrieb:


> hätteste Lust, mal den Guide zu spielen?



den schweizer guide kann ich schon mal spielen....kein thema.


----------



## frittenullnull (8. Februar 2017)

JenserK schrieb:


> Super. Sonntag könnte sogar klappen. Hast du zufällig auch die gpx Datei?


bist du der tyee-jens?
greetz
steffen


----------



## JenserK (8. Februar 2017)

So sieht's aus. Erwischt. Ist dein Tyee wieder fit? Meins kommt evtl. morgen.


----------



## frittenullnull (9. Februar 2017)

JenserK schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Erwischt. Ist dein Tyee wieder fit? Meins kommt evtl. morgen.



das tyee ist schon fit, die HR bremse war allerdings auch nach der reperatur bei magura undicht.
jetzt wurde sie gegen eine neue bremse getauscht, diese sollte auch heute eintreffen – dann ist hoffentlich ruhe 
dann schonmal viel spaß beim auspacken!


----------



## drobbel (9. Februar 2017)

Hier ist auch nochmal ein propain am Start


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Februar 2017)

hier.......
nicht [emoji12]


----------



## frittenullnull (9. Februar 2017)

drobbel schrieb:


> Hier ist auch nochmal ein propain am Start


sauber! was fährst? tyee oder twoface?


----------



## drobbel (9. Februar 2017)

twoface


----------



## frittenullnull (9. Februar 2017)

drobbel schrieb:


> twoface


nice! dann reicht es ja bald für ein propain stammtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Februar 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> nice! dann reicht es ja bald für ein propain stammtisch



igittttt
[emoji23]


----------



## Don_Patata (11. Februar 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> nice! dann reicht es ja bald für ein propain stammtisch


Für nen Propain Stammtisch komme ich sogar aus Friedrichshafen rüber.


----------



## Doni323 (11. Februar 2017)

morgen Leute,

..wenn ihr fahrt..egal wo..ob Schweiz oder Wollmatingen,sagt bescheid ich komm mit!!

grüße, Christian


----------



## JenserK (11. Februar 2017)

Bei mir wird klappt es morgen leider noch nicht. Mein neues Gebrauchtbike ist in einem wirklich gebrauchten Zustand geliefert worden. Muss erstmal Hinterrad zentrieren, Schlatung  und Dämpfer einstellen. Werde wohl nur ne kleine Testrunde fahren...

Vielleicht klappts ja schon nächste Woche mit ner gemeinsamen Tour. Euch viel Spaß und schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## drobbel (11. Februar 2017)

morgen Mittag, wer hat Bock?


----------



## frittenullnull (17. Februar 2017)

weiß jemand wer im uniwald die netten kleinen kicker und anlieger baut?
ich meinen nicht am tabor sondern eher unitrail und fuchstrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (17. Februar 2017)

keine Ahnung, find ich aber auch sehr löblich 
jemand bei ner kleinen Runde Sonntag Mittag dabei?
und welcher ist eigentlich der fuchstrail? der neben dem st katharina mit den 2 kleinen gaps?


----------



## frittenullnull (17. Februar 2017)

ja ich finde es auch löblich! würde auch mal einen samstag helfen um paar dinge zu richten.
sonntag kann ich erst spontan sagen, würde mich nochmal melden.
ja genau fuchstrail ist der mit den kleinen gaps und in der mitte geht es mal über die forststraße. auf dem bild die blaue line.


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. März 2017)

so die forstarbeiten am tabor sind in vollem gange!
so viel ich gesehen habe sind die trails erst mal kaputt.
den zweiten teil vom schwaketen geht noch aber der ist bestimmt als nächstes dran.
sieht echt wüst aus dort!


auf die schnelle zwei bilder


----------



## drobbel (14. März 2017)

Was, Tabor? Dachte, der Trail gegenüber unter St. Katharina wäre als nächstes dran... :O


----------



## günzi (15. März 2017)

nicht nur am Tabor siehts so aus! Auf dem gesamten Bodanrück ist z. Zt. katastrophal!
Gestern mal die östl Anfahrt zum Rentnerbänkle genommen: für dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit Vergnügen fahrbar. Dort haben sie den ganzen Aufstieg mit Kiwi-großem scharfkantigem Kalksteinbruch geschottert!
Die Absicht dahinter ist deutlich: MtBler haben im Wald nix verloren!


----------



## Schneeflocke (15. März 2017)

günzi schrieb:


> nicht nur am Tabor siehts so aus! Auf dem gesamten Bodanrück ist z. Zt. katastrophal!


Ja, echt nervig  Weiß jemand was da los ist? Gibt es momentan einen guten Holzpreis?


----------



## frechehex (15. März 2017)

War da vielleicht das Sturmtief behilflich?
Auf den Isartrails sah es teilweise ähnlich aus .


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. März 2017)

ne sonntag war noch alles frei...


----------



## frittenullnull (15. März 2017)

naja – fuchstrai, unitrail etc sind ja unbeschadet. auch die dogline am tabor ist nur zu 1/3 beschädigt und sollte schnell wieder zu richten sein.
somit wird schon alles wieder gut


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. März 2017)

dann war's bei mir einfach zu dunkel ....hahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günzi (18. März 2017)

So wie auf diesen Strecken:

  



sieht's fast überall so aus:
Anhang anzeigen 585691






macht das noch Spass?
Absicht dahinter: M


----------



## günzi (18. März 2017)

sorry, weiss auch nicht, wie mir das eine Bild da 2x reingerutscht ist und der letzte Satz unvollständig blieb:
Absicht dahinter: MtBler raus aus dem Wald!


----------



## drobbel (18. März 2017)

meiner Meinung nach eher: mtb: interessiert uns nicht und wir lassen uns nicht bei unserer Arbeit dadurch stören

was einem aber wirklich quer aufstößt sind dann die überfahrenen Anlieger etc. und allgemein die fetten Schneisen durch die Maschinen

Naja, freue mich schon auf Tabor 2.0, fragt sich nur, wie lange sie dieses mal das Holz liegen lassen...und wann der schöne Hang gegenüber mit dem geilen Trail dran ist, wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. März 2017)

ist halt echt ihre arbeit und rücksichtsvoll sein wollen sie nicht,eher wie die axt im wald[emoji23]

ich frag mich immer bzgl schneisen usw ob das für den wald nützlich ist oder eher schädlich.haben uns das gestern nochmal bei hellem angeguckt und da sind viele gesunde bäume dabei die umgeräumt wurden.

wenn wir dann für den rest von jahr ruhe haben können wir mal einen gemeinsamen arbeitseinsatz oder so starten,dann ist's wieder geil&hoffentlich bleibt der uniwald erst mal verschont!


----------



## drobbel (18. März 2017)

ja ich mein, wie oft kann man auch auf dem selben Gebiet Holz machen, alle 5-10 Jahre?


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. März 2017)

so etwa ja,wobei die schweizer aufm seerücken auch radikal sind und auch jedes jahr durchgehen,evtl sind's ich die gleichen arbeiter wie am tabor [emoji28]


----------



## frechehex (18. März 2017)

Ich glaube das dort halt der Wald "aufgeräumt" wurde.
Ähnliches hab ich auf meiner Tour gestern zwischen Markdorf, Hagnau und Ittendorf im Wald auch erlebt.


----------



## drobbel (18. März 2017)

Naja, alles neu macht der Mai. hab auch das Gefühl, dass seit dem Herbst der eine oder andere talentierte Trail-Handwerker her gezogen ist


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. März 2017)

oder seine ausbildung als trail-handwerker begonnen hat....oder sich einfach klappwerkzeug gekauft hat [emoji12]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (18. März 2017)

naja. ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass es absicht ist bzw. war. 
wenn es eine aktion gewesen wäre um die biker aus dem wald zu vertreiben, hätte man am tabor sicher auch noch die sprünge die komplett unbeschadet sind schnell überrollt. in den wäldern um den tabor herum sieht es ja genau so aus teilweise – auch da, wo gar keine trails durch gehen. 
schneisen werden halt warscheinlich da rein gefahren wo am meisten holz ist zum raus holen oder es aus sicht der waldarbeiter am besten ist. das die herren da keine rücksicht darauf nehmen, ob da jetzt gerade ein illegal gebauter kicker steht oder nicht sollte auch klar sein. 

man kann es auch positiv sehen. wenn die waldarbeiter gesehen haben, dass z.b. am tabor überall illegale kicker gebaut wurden und in paar wochen nicht ein bike verbot schild dort steht, wird es ja sogar aktuell toleriert. man muss ja nur mal an den böhlerberg schauen, da stehen ja bereits solche schilder…

die großen stämme werden sie ja schon noch raus ziehen und das kleinzeug muss man dann halt vom trail weg machen


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. März 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> naja. ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass es absicht ist bzw. war.
> wenn es eine aktion gewesen wäre um die biker aus dem wald zu vertreiben, hätte man am tabor sicher auch noch die sprünge die komplett unbeschadet sind schnell überrollt. in den wäldern um den tabor herum sieht es ja genau so aus teilweise – auch da, wo gar keine trails durch gehen.
> schneisen werden halt warscheinlich da rein gefahren wo am meisten holz ist zum raus holen oder es aus sicht der waldarbeiter am besten ist. das die herren da keine rücksicht darauf nehmen, ob da jetzt gerade ein illegal gebauter kicker steht oder nicht sollte auch klar sein.
> 
> ...



und wenn sie es nicht wegräumen heißt es:
liebe biker,bitte verarbeitet dieses liebevoll gemachte holz zu kickern oder anderen spaß bebauungen [emoji1305]


----------



## drobbel (12. April 2017)

hat jemand Lust, am Freitag mal ne Runde zum Gehrenberg zu drehen?


----------



## Bene2405 (10. Mai 2017)

Saluti, mal zur Info: War gestern abend am Tabourturm um mal zu schauen, wie es aussieht. Der obere Teil der Dogline hats Böse erwischt, ist soweit aber geräumt und Fahrbar, es wurden auch schon wieder aus den Resten dort 2 kleine Sprünge gebaut. Der untere Teil  hats unbeschadet überstanden. Die kleine Steilkurve bei der Einfahrt ist leider komplett weg und bei dem Bodenverhältnis gestern ne schöne Rutschpartie (so ne Waldmaschine macht nen schönen Bodenbrei).....also gute Stollen aufziehen


----------



## drobbel (10. Mai 2017)

die 2 Trails, die auf der anderen Seite runter gehen, schienen auch wieder frei zu sein, alle anderen Trails sind aber wohl tendenziell verloren...man erkennt dem ganzen Bereich einfach nicht mehr wieder dank der ganzen Harvesterschneisen...


----------



## frittenullnull (10. Mai 2017)

das stimmt. naja immerhin wird der fuchstrail wohl gerade zur jumpline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (10. Mai 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> das stimmt. naja immerhin wird der fuchstrail wohl gerade zur jumpline


übel, die kleine gap war mal so entspannt...  auch nachdem der Sprung zum ersten und zweiten mal vergrößert/versetzt wurde, aber jetzt pack ich's nicht mehr


----------



## frittenullnull (10. Mai 2017)

drobbel schrieb:


> übel, die kleine gap war mal so entspannt...  auch nachdem der Sprung zum ersten und zweiten mal vergrößert/versetzt wurde, aber jetzt pack ich's nicht mehr



ja, geht mir ähnlich. wobei sicher auch nicht alles optimal gebaut ist. aber ich will da nicht motzen - die kids machen da sicher noch ihre erfahrungen bzw. lernen dazu. zudem ist es ja gut wenn jemand was macht


----------



## drobbel (10. Mai 2017)

Das auf jeden Fall. Die Kids schaffen es wahrscheinlich auch bis in die Landung...


----------



## Bene2405 (11. Mai 2017)

Ich hab auch Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, vorallem wenns so rutschig ist ..... aber spass macht er wie Bolle


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. November 2017)

sagt mal leute:
ich habe dieses jahr jemand gesehen der mit einem mädel am tabor unterwegs die ein solidbikes magix gefahren ist.
war das einer von euch(außer frittenullnull[emoji28])


----------



## zrk (23. November 2017)

Die Harvester sind aktuell wieder massiv unterwegs...


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. November 2017)

ja am fuchstrail geht’s rund.tabor ist noch ruhig...


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Dezember 2017)

ACHTUNG!!!
auf den trails rund um den tabor werden anscheinend fallen gestellt!!

ein Spaziergänger mit seinem Hund hat mich gewarnt und meinte er hat neulich ein Brett mit Nägeln gefunden und entsorgt.

ich bin die dogline abgelaufen da war nichts aber trotzdem aufpassen!


----------



## zrk (5. Januar 2018)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, so einen "Trapper" mal zu erwischen


----------



## MsPurple (10. Januar 2018)

Fährt hier irgendwer am Sonntag? Würde mich gern iwo anschließen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschaabend (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, hört sich sehr nett an eure kleine Bike-Gemeinschaft  Ich wollte mal fragen ob Ihr demnächst mal
wieder eine Runde plant und ob Ihr noch Gesellschaft sucht ? 

Würde mich freuen die Konstanzer Trails mal richtig kennenzulernen.

Grüsse
Sascha


----------



## frittenullnull (15. August 2018)

wir hatten gestern nach 5 jahren die erste begegnung mit dem jäger oben beim st katharinen auf dem trail 
ihm ist wohl aufgefallen dass es in letzer zeit mit den bikern in kn stark zugenommen hat – er fand das nicht sooo gut 
mal schauen wie es weiter geht…


----------



## Bene2405 (15. August 2018)

Na solange er nicht mit dem Gewehr im Anschlag aufm Trail steht gehts ja noch   Ansonsten sollten wir Ihn mal aufn Bier im St. Katharinen einladen


----------



## frittenullnull (15. August 2018)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Na solange er nicht mit dem Gewehr im Anschlag aufm Trail steht gehts ja noch   Ansonsten sollten wir Ihn mal aufn Bier im St. Katharinen einladen



Gewehr und Fernglas hatte er schon dabei keine Sorge


----------



## beuze1 (2. September 2018)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Na solange er nicht mit dem Gewehr im Anschlag aufm Trail



da wär der Jagdschein wahrscheinlich auch ganz schnell weg...


----------



## frittenullnull (15. November 2018)

soo @Simon Katsch und ich durfte bei einem nightride wieder vorlieb mit einem jäger nehmen 
diesmal war das treffen doch recht unbequem… und der jäger sehr unentspannt. er saß oben beim fuchstrail auf seinem jägerstand als wir den uphill hoch gekommen sind.

der wind wird wohl auch in konstanz langsam rauer und man sollte auch in der nacht auf alles gefasst sein


----------



## Bene2405 (16. November 2018)

Hm, dachte eigentlich das die "Jagd" für dieses Jahr langsam mal durch sein sollte. Der soll sich lieber mal ein Hobby suchen 


Wie ist denn überhaupt aktuell der Status der meissten Trails? habs (verletzungsbedingt) seid Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr auf die Trails geschafft....


----------



## frittenullnull (5. April 2019)

ist hier der herr mit dem cube rad anzutreffen, der heute um ca. 18 uhr den trail vom tabor zum schwaketenbad runter gefahren ist?


----------



## MisterDee (22. April 2019)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Man kann in Wollmatingen 2h am Stück Trail fahren.
> Leute die Wollmatinger Trails kennenlernen wollen, schlage ich eine gemeinsame Runde am Samstag den 21.3.15 vor. Treffpunkt Schwaketenbad 10.00 Uhr, Dauer 2h, Trailanteil ca. 80-90%. S1 vlt. 1-2 S2 Stellen.
> Gruß Mark



Hi zusammen,
gibt es da vllt eine Aufzeichnung von dem 2h Trail-Kurs?
Oder gibt es da einen Treff zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit wie in Überlingen / Salem wo man sich anschliessen kann? Am besten Wochenends

Grüße aus Singen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterDee (23. April 2019)

War nun am Ostermontag mal da um mir das mal anzusehen. Habs gleich gefunden und bin auch 2 Stunden da rumteturnt. ein Teil der Strecke sieht nicht so gut aus, Bäume liegen rum. Ansonsten sind die Teile gut fahrbar. Den 2h-Trail konnte ich leider nicht ausmachen. 2 auf eBikes sind paar mal gefahren. Einer auf nem Propain ist die krassen Sprünge gebrettert. insgesammt recht wenig los

Gruß


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. April 2019)

Sers,
naja den zusammenhängenden-2h-trail wirste in KN nicht finden .
gibt aber schon paar möglichkeiten


----------



## MisterDee (26. April 2019)

Das mit dem 2h Trail mit 80-90% Trail-Anteil klingt halt nach Paradies 

Welche Möglichkeiten gibts denn so?


----------



## frittenullnull (26. April 2019)

MisterDee schrieb:


> Das mit dem 2h Trail mit 80-90% Trail-Anteil klingt halt nach Paradies
> 
> Welche Möglichkeiten gibts denn so?


 Es ist nicht ein Trail am Stück. Man kann insgesamt 2 Stunden trails fahren...


----------



## MisterDee (27. April 2019)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ein Trail am Stück. Man kann insgesamt 2 Stunden trails fahren...



ist ok, habs verstanden


----------



## CL218 (23. Januar 2020)

Gibt´s hier neues von der Jägerfront? 
Würde sonst auch mal nach KN kommen.
Kenne bislang nur den kleinen Trail bei Stahringen und halt den Schiener Berg.
Gruß aus Mhsn-Ehingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (23. Januar 2020)

CL218 schrieb:


> Gibt´s hier neues von der Jägerfront?
> Würde sonst auch mal nach KN kommen.
> Kenne bislang nur den kleinen Trail bei Stahringen und halt den Schiener Berg.
> Gruß aus Mhsn-Ehingen



so frequentiert wie ist in konstanz mittlerweile ist, machen die jäger nicht wirklich ärger.
bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht weil die trails zur zeit echt immer mehr und mehr werden und auch viel gebaut wird…

nachts sollte man auf den trails aufpassen wo jägerstände stehen, da hatte ich letztes jahr ziemlich einen auf den deckel bekommen


----------



## CL218 (23. Januar 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> so frequentiert wie ist in konstanz mittlerweile ist, machen die jäger nicht wirklich ärger.
> bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht weil die trails zur zeit echt immer mehr und mehr werden und auch viel gebaut wird…
> 
> nachts sollte man auf den trails aufpassen wo jägerstände stehen, da hatte ich letztes jahr ziemlich einen auf den deckel bekommen


Cool, dann probier ichs mal aus.
Nightrides sind jetzt eh ned so mein Ding..


----------



## Simon Katsch (23. Januar 2020)

Ich bin schon auch recht viel unterwegs und hatten eben wie @frittenullnull schreibt letztes Jahr zwei mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit Kontakt mit den Herren aber seit dem nicht mehr,Tags wie nachts ?

kann sein dass es zur Jagdzeit wieder etwas spannender wird.
Ist aber schon ganz cool was da so gebuddelt wird....


----------



## bluestar22 (10. Mai 2020)

Holla die Waldfee!
Ganz schön was los zur Zeit, auf den Trails und drum herum.

Bleibt gesund!


----------



## MisterDee (10. Mai 2020)

War am Samstag Nachmittag dieses Jahr zum ersten mal wieder da. Find's ging.


----------



## frittenullnull (11. Mai 2020)

bluestar22 schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee!
> Ganz schön was los zur Zeit, auf den Trails und drum herum.
> 
> Bleibt gesund!


wird nicht mehr lange so bleiben.
ein kolleg hat neulich eine forstarbeiterin getroffen, welche die ganzen trails fotografiert und begeht etc. sie hatte hierzu sogar einen strava app in verwendung   generell war die dame wohl recht nett und meinte nur dass das alles nicht erlaubt ist, jedoch hauptsächliche die extremen gebauten sachen das fass nun zum überlaufen gebracht haben. in der corona zeit war es nun aber auch extrem, was da an bauten entstanden ist und wer sich da alles mit stadträdern auf den trails rumtreibt. das ganze dann nicht selten ohen helm 

anscheinend ist der UNI sport da nun in verhandlung. die uni selbst hatte wohl bisher einen mündliche vereinbarung mit den grundbesitzern, dass die trails ok wären, das bauen jedoch nicht gewünscht ist.

ich zitiere mal:
_"Bzgl. der Trails im Mainau Wald ist einiges im Gange. Habe schon mit XXXX vom Sportamt gesprochen. Die wollen ein Gespräch mit den Beteiligten und es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das 1-2 Trails genehmigt  und alle anderen verboten werden. Kanalisation heißt das Stichwort. Ich vermute, dass aufgrund von Corona momentan natürlich viel im Wald los ist und es da  zwangsläufig zu Begegnungen kommt, die konfliktträchtig sind. Bin an der Sache dran und versuche weitere Informationen zu bekommen."_

generell wird es spannend – es wird aber sicherlich in der form so nicht mehr lange gut gehen…


----------



## bluestar22 (11. Mai 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> wird nicht mehr lange so bleiben.
> ein kolleg hat neulich eine forstarbeiterin getroffen, welche die ganzen trails fotografiert und begeht etc. sie hatte hierzu sogar einen strava app in verwendung   generell war die dame wohl recht nett und meinte nur dass das alles nicht erlaubt ist, jedoch hauptsächliche die extremen gebauten sachen das fass nun zum überlaufen gebracht haben. in der corona zeit war es nun aber auch extrem, was da an bauten entstanden ist und wer sich da alles mit stadträdern auf den trails rumtreibt. das ganze dann nicht selten ohen helm



Sowas in der Art habe ich irgendwie befürchtet ...
Und die Kollegen mit Kind und ohne Helm hab ich auch schon getroffen, ja.



frittenullnull schrieb:


> ...
> ich zitiere mal:
> _"Bzgl. der Trails im Mainau Wald ist einiges im Gange. Habe schon mit XXXX vom Sportamt gesprochen. Die wollen ein Gespräch mit den Beteiligten und es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das 1-2 Trails genehmigt  und alle anderen verboten werden. Kanalisation heißt das Stichwort. Ich vermute, dass aufgrund von Corona momentan natürlich viel im Wald los ist und es da  zwangsläufig zu Begegnungen kommt, die konfliktträchtig sind. Bin an der Sache dran und versuche weitere Informationen zu bekommen."_



Wen zitierst Du da - die Forstarbeiterin?



frittenullnull schrieb:


> generell wird es spannend – es wird aber sicherlich in der form so nicht mehr lange gut gehen…



Ja, schaun wir mal.


----------



## frittenullnull (11. Mai 2020)

bluestar22 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art habe ich irgendwie befürchtet ...
> Und die Kollegen mit Kind und ohne Helm hab ich auch schon getroffen, ja.
> 
> Wen zitierst Du da - die Forstarbeiterin?
> ...



das zitat stammt von einem aus dem bereich uni-sport an der uni…


----------



## zrk (11. Mai 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal:
> _"Bzgl. der Trails im Mainau Wald ist einiges im Gange. Habe schon mit XXXX vom Sportamt gesprochen. Die wollen ein Gespräch mit den Beteiligten und es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das 1-2 Trails genehmigt  und alle anderen verboten werden. _



Die sind doch ohnehin verboten, oder habe ich etwas bzgl. 2-Meter-Regel verpasst? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Das mit dem Sportamt klingt auch nicht plausibel, denn das Amt für Bildung und Sport betreibt ausschließlich die nicht-freizugänglichen Anlagen. Aber vielleicht haben sie ja aktuell wenig zu tun und suchen nach Arbeit


----------



## frittenullnull (29. Mai 2020)

hier gibt es auch news:





						Rücksicht in den Konstanzer Wäldern - Stadt Konstanz
					

Offizielle Seite der Stadt Konstanz mit Informationen zur Stadtverwaltung und Tourismus, Kultur und Freizeit-Tipps, regionaler News-Ticker und umfangreiche Serviceangebote.




					www.konstanz.de
				





tragt euch ein und unterstütz das ganze mit eurem zuspruch:





						Mountainbiken in Konstanz - Stadt Konstanz
					

Offizielle Seite der Stadt Konstanz mit Informationen zur Stadtverwaltung und Tourismus, Kultur und Freizeit-Tipps, regionaler News-Ticker und umfangreiche Serviceangebote.




					www.konstanz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoco (1. Juni 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> tragt euch ein und unterstütz das ganze mit eurem zuspruch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mich mit eingetragen - bin gespannt auf den runden Tisch!


----------



## Bene2405 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich auch, hoffe es wird ein produktiver runder Tisch


----------



## frittenullnull (2. Juni 2020)

_"Apropos richtiges Verhalten: Dass während des Ortstermins einer der Mountainbiker trotz des geltenden Verbots im Wald zweimal rauchte, sorgte bei der Revierförsterin auch nicht gerade für Freude."_

…


----------



## Marshall6 (3. Juni 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1056631
> 
> _"Apropos richtiges Verhalten: Dass während des Ortstermins einer der Mountainbiker trotz des geltenden Verbots im Wald zweimal rauchte, sorgte bei der Revierförsterin auch nicht gerade für Freude."_
> 
> …


Irgendwie ist das Bild kaputt, in Fullscreen kann ich nur die obere Hälfte sehen?


----------



## alteoma301 (4. Juni 2020)

"wir wollen die masse der leute einfangen, auf  zwei oder drei Tracks konzentrieren und dafür sorgen, dass es an den kreuzungspunkten sicher abläuft"


Dass die kreuzungen sicherer werden sollen, finde ich erstmal gut. teilweise wird da schon recht unbedarft über die queerenden wege geschossen.
Dass sie uns auf 2-3 (geht mal eher von 2 als von 3 aus) trails 'konzentrieren' wollen, finde ich nicht gut. Das kommt mir für eine Stadt mit der Größe von Konstanz doch sehr wenig vor, zumal wir hier viel Wald haben und die Trails, nicht wie in Freiburg, sehr kurz sind.

Ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## frittenullnull (4. Juni 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> "wir wollen die masse der leute einfangen, auf  zwei oder drei Tracks konzentrieren und dafür sorgen, dass es an den kreuzungspunkten sicher abläuft"
> 
> 
> Dass die kreuzungen sicherer werden sollen, finde ich erstmal gut. teilweise wird da schon recht unbedarft über die queerenden wege geschossen.
> ...



seh ich ähnlich wie du. bei den hm die man in Konstanz zur verfügung hat würde wohl eher einen trailrunde sinn machen. ähnlich wie in der schweiz. ob da die stadt mitgeht wird sich zeigen…


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. Juni 2020)

Ja Freunde,
Ich glaube auch dass es drastische Maßnahmen und Einschränkungen geben wird,was hier und da leider auch nicht ganz unverständlich ist.
Es sind schon einige Trailperlen im Wald bei denen ich es schade fände wenn man sie zuwuchern lassen müsste. Aber sicher gibt’s auch viele trails die einfach wild erbaut&modifiziert werden wo die Pächter/Besitzer leider auch zu recht meckern.
Jedoch finde ich es vorbildlich und gut von der Stadt die Diskussion zu suchen und nicht wie in anderen Städten einfach Schilder mit Sperrungen aufzustellen.
Dehalb hoffe ich auf einen konstruktiven und fairen Runden Tisch um allen Seiten die Möglichkeit zu geben sich zu äußern und gemeinsam eine oder hoffentlich mehrere Lösungen zu finden.
Es betrifft natürlich auch die Hundehalter die ihre Hunde frei rumlaufen lassen und auch die Reiter die teils auch auf den Trails unterwegs sind, an denen man(meistens) aber freundlich grüßend vorbeifahren kann. Der Wald ist auch Rückzugsort für Menschen wo aber sicher die Tiere ihr Vorrecht haben und das sollte aber einigen bewusst werden nicht nur im Verhalten im Wald sondern auch den Respekt gegenüber einander.
Ich möchte nicht der Moralapostel spielen sondern meine Meinung kundtun und die Stadt loben und auch viele Biker die vorbildlich einfach ihre Feierabendrunden drehen wollen und freundlich grüßen und gemeinsam den besten Sport der Welt ? auszuüben.
Man sieht sich ??


----------



## frittenullnull (4. Juni 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ja Freunde,
> Ich glaube auch dass es drastische Maßnahmen und Einschränkungen geben wird,was hier und da leider auch nicht ganz unverständlich ist.
> Es sind schon einige Trailperlen im Wald bei denen ich es schade fände wenn man sie zuwuchern lassen müsste. Aber sicher gibt’s auch viele trails die einfach wild erbaut&modifiziert werden wo die Pächter/Besitzer leider auch zu recht meckern.
> Jedoch finde ich es vorbildlich und gut von der Stadt die Diskussion zu suchen und nicht wie in anderen Städten einfach Schilder mit Sperrungen aufzustellen.
> ...


dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer dass ich es nicht gut fand gestern biker auf dem fuchstrail zu sehen, welche ein baum fällen  ?


----------



## Bene2405 (4. Juni 2020)

Das ist definitiv nicht Hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnsonB (2. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Trails um ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung rein zu kriegen.
Die Strecken in den Bereichen Taborturm, der Hügel mit dem Hochsitz, St. Katharinen, zwischen Uni und der Mainau und auch zwischen dem Uni-Parkplatz Süd und dem Pfeiferhölzle sind bekannt.

Aber kennt sich jemand jenseits der Westtangente aus?
Hier gibt es ja dieses Sperrgebiet mit den militärischen Altlasten. Weiß jemand wie groß das ist? In RIchtung Litzelstetten hört es beim Mühlweiher auf, die Grenze bin ich schon mal abgefahren. Aber wie weit geht es Richtung Dettingen? Kommt dahinter noch Wald mit Trails wie ich es eingezeichnet habe, oder reicht das Sperrgebiet bis an Dettingen heran? Und auf der anderen Seite der Straße, da wo der Motocross-Club die große Strecke hat und der Schützenverein sitzt, gibt da dahinter noch Trails?





Grüße


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. August 2020)

Ich bin skeptisch ob du dort noch Trails findest, würde aber gerne positiv überrascht werden .
ein paar kurze gibts auf jeden Fall noch beim dingelsdorfer Sportplatz, da sind paar Jungs recht aktiv wobei ich das letzte Mal letztes Jahr war, könnte also nicht ganz aktuell sein.
Ich glaube die genannten Bereiche von dir sind schon die "Hotspots".


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (2. August 2020)

JohnsonB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Trails um ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung rein zu kriegen.
> Die Strecken in den Bereichen Taborturm, der Hügel mit dem Hochsitz, St. Katharinen, zwischen Uni und der Mainau und auch zwischen dem Uni-Parkplatz Süd und dem Pfeiferhölzle sind bekannt.
> ...



es gibt halt immer nur kurze wenig lohnende Trails, oft zugewuchert und immer kurz z.B. am Purren oder die Dinglsdorfer Downhillstrecke. Aber alles zu kurz und die Anfahrt nicht lohnend. Interessant wird Es wieder zwischen Wallhausen und Bodman mit dem fünf Kehren- Trail, Echotal und Bisongehege. Am Bettenberg  gibt es auch kurze, langweilige Trails die höchstens durch die im Boden vergrabene Munition spannend werden.?
Mit dem Dettinger Förster ist auch nicht unbedingt zu spaßen. Der kommt auch mal mit Bike und Hund auf dem Trail daher. 
sonst halt Liggeringen  und natürlich Schiener-Berg.
LG Mark


----------



## zrk (2. August 2020)

Was wurde eigentlich aus dem runden Tisch?

Ursprünglich solte er "Anfang Juli 2020" stattfinden. Dann hiess es per E-Mail "Einen finalen Termin werden wir noch vor den Sommerferien bekanntgeben."

Mittlerweile wurde die URL https://www.konstanz.de/mountainbike deaktiviert.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. August 2020)

zrk schrieb:


> Was wurde eigentlich aus dem runden Tisch?
> 
> Ursprünglich solte er "Anfang Juli 2020" stattfinden. Dann hiess es per E-Mail "Einen finalen Termin werden wir noch vor den Sommerferien bekanntgeben."
> 
> Mittlerweile wurde die URL https://www.konstanz.de/mountainbike deaktiviert.


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
liebe interessierte Bürgerinnen und Bürger am „Runden Tisch Mountainbiken in Konstanz“
nahezu 200 Interessenten haben sind innerhalb der 14 Tage zum Interessenaustausch angemeldet. Die hohe Anzahl zeigt auf beeindruckende Weise, auf welch großes Interesse dieses Thema in Konstanz stößt. Dafür herzlichen Dank!
In der aktuellen COVID-19 Phase und den damit verbundenen räumlichen Einschränkungen und Hygienekonzepten, können wir leider nicht mit allen Interessierten den Runden Tisch veranstalten. Daher haben wir einen kurzen Fragebogen entwickelt, mit welchem wir besser zwischen den Interessenten-Gruppen unterscheiden und jeweils einige Vertreter auslosen können. Alle weiteren Interessenten werden wir natürlich über die Ergebnisse des Runden Tisches und der weiteren Entwicklungen zum gemeinsamen Miteinander in den Konstanzer Wälder auf dem Laufenden halten.
Der Runde Tisch ist nach aktuellem Stand für Mitte/Ende September 2020 angesetzt. Einen finalen Termin werden wir noch vor den Sommerferien bekanntgeben. Neben den ausgelosten Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer werden dort auch unterschiedliche Institutionen, wie die Universität Konstanz, das Forstamt oder die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V. eingeladen sein.
Das Ziel des Runden Tisches besteht in einem offenen Austausch der Interessenslagen der verschiedenen Nutzergruppen. Besonders im Hinblick auf ein gutes und intaktes Zusammenleben im Wald wollen wir allen Gruppen ein Sprachrohr geben und diese Informationen in die weitere Konzipierung der Wald-Infrastruktur einfließen lassen. Gleichzeitig gilt es eine Sensibilisierung der Thematik Wald herbeizuführen.
Wir bitten Sie den Fragebogen ausgefüllt bis zum 19.07.2020 an[email protected]zurückzusenden.
Wir freuen uns auf den offenen Austausch und verbleiben mit
Freundliche Grüße

*Ihr Amt für Bildung und Sport*


----------



## zrk (3. August 2020)

Ja die Mail meinte ich und Sommerferien sind ja nun auch schon ?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (3. August 2020)

Geduld,Geduld


----------



## Bene2405 (3. August 2020)

Ich hab bislang auch nicht mehr gehört. Aber Hey er ist Beamter, das kann schonmal dauern


----------



## zrk (10. August 2020)

Das Amt schreibt:

_Guten Tag,

soweit ich weiß, wurde noch kein Termin festgelegt. Die zuständigen Kollegen sind diese Woche noch im Urlaub und werden den Termin in den kommenden Wochen bekanntgeben.

Freundliche Grüße _
...


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. August 2020)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte:
Am Tabor sind Wege hinten runter gesperrt, bitte auch dran halten! Unten ist die Absperrung schon wieder teils „geöffnet“....was sicher
nicht durch das Forstamt gemacht wurde ?


----------



## bluestar22 (26. September 2020)

Gibts mittlerweile irgendwas Neues bezüglich dem runden Tisch-Gespräch bzw. der alternativen Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Bene2405 (26. September 2020)

Ich hab leider noch nichts neues gehört....


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. September 2020)

+1


Bene2405 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider noch nichts neues gehört....


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Oktober 2020)

Nach dem Herr Hundsdörfer bis April nicht mehr erreichbar ist habe ich direkt mal dem Amt geschrieben und gefragt wie es ausschaut.
Anbei die Antwort:


Hallo Herr ... ,



vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld. Wir sind aktuell in der finalen Abstimmung mit unserem Moderator hinsichtlich des Termins und des Formates des Abends. Sobald wir beide Teile festgelegt haben, werden wir die Einladung verschicken.




Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Bene2405 (13. Oktober 2020)

Die werden wahrscheinlich auch die Bürgermeisterwahl abwarten um zu sehen, in welche Richtung es dann weitergeht...


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Oktober 2020)

Hauptsache die Trails werden nicht gesperrt,egal wer OB wird 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (28. Dezember 2020)

Hi Leute,
ich habe dieses Thema hier vor einigen Jahren erstellt und sehe nur zum Teil mit einem freudigen Auge,  jedoch auch mit ernsthafter Sorge wie sich die Trails im Mainau-Wald mittlerweile entwickelt haben. Insbesondere sind in den le. Wochen wieder neue Trails ohne erkennbaren Mehrwert dazugekommen. Am Fuchstrail (wo oben der Jägerstand ist) gehen jetzt nach Osten 4 Trails runter + den langen Richtung Hundeschule mit den Steilkurven und dem Double am Ende sind es 5. Der Hang nach Osten ist zerschrettert, 3 Trails gehen in 2-4 m Abstand parallel runter, wie auf einem Tiefschneehang beim Skifahren, wo jeder seine eigene Spur fahren will. Nur weil die schon vorhandenen Trails zur derzeitigen Jahreszeit schmierig sind oder mal Pfützen drinstehen schreddern manche mit blockiertem Hinterrad neue Lines runter und zerpflügen so den Waldboden. Diese "neuen" Lines haben null erkennbaren Mehrwert. Gerade am Langert bekam der Wald in der gegenwärtigen sensiblen Zeit, wo jede Querfeldeinfahrt Spuren hinterlässt durch unseren Sport  seinen sichtbaren Stempel aufgedrückt.
Deswegen meine Bitte: Bei Nässe auf den Trails bleiben auch wenn es schmierig ist, ggf. bessere Reifen aufziehen, mehr üben, oder warten bis es trockener ist, aber nicht über den Waldboden neues Lines ziehen, nur weil man da mehr Grip hat. Man kann auch ruhig mal durch eine Pfütze durchfahren, dreckig wird man sowieso.
Pfützen und Matschlöcher werden immer breiter umfahren, sodass immer mehr Boden zerpflügt wird.
Wir sollten dankbar sein, dass unsere Stadtverwaltung bislang so tolerant war und sich mit Sperrungen und Bußgeldern zurückhielt und sogar den Dialog mit uns suchte. Diese Zurückhaltung wird aber von  Manchen offenbar als Freibrief verstanden den Wald als Sandkasten zum beliebigen Buddeln und Schreddern zu missbrauchen.
In Stuttgart wurden Bußgelder eingezogen, in Bayern sieht eine neue  Dienstverordnung Bikeentzug beim befahren ungeeigneter Wege vor. Wollen wir das bei uns auch provozieren ?
Wenn wir so weitermachen sind wir an einem runden Tisch mit der Stadt in der Defensive.
Wenn man jetzt wirklich alle Trails fährt, kommt man auf 2,5 bis 3h. Das reicht doch, oder ?
Wir haben ggw. fast einen Trailpark vor der Haustüre, ein Traum wäre wenn wir diesen oder einen Teil davon legalisiert bekämen, die Mindestvoraussetzung dürfte aber sein, uns darauf zu einigen nicht noch mehr Trails zu bauen.
Zitat eines Nachbarjungen: " Wir gehen biken, fahren aber vorher noch zum Obi Schaufeln kaufen". Die meisten Trailbauer, die ich kenne sind Kids zwischen 12-20, o.K. ihr seid mit Vernunft nur teilweise erreichbar, aber wir älteren Biker wie ich, habe echt keine Lust wegen Euch in Sippenhaft genommen zu werden, das muss ich schon mal sagen.
Wer unbedingt Trails bauen will, der kann ja mal das Chaos am Tabor aufräumen und die alten Trails Richtung Schwaketenbad wiederherstellen.
Deswegen mein Appell bleibt auf den (reichlich) vorhandenen Trails, bitte nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad Querfeldeinschreddern und schleppt keinen Müll (Paletten etc. ) in den Wald um Schanzen zu bauen und fragt euch ob ein neuer Trail wirklich sein muss.
Ein Punkt noch: Thema Drops und anspruchsvolle Schanzen: Der Double am Fuchstrail erfordert z.B. einen 7m Sprung um ihn zu stehen oder man rollt drüber. Bei einer Bruchlandung im 2. Hügel (ich weis wovon ich rede, ich hatte selbst das volle Programm mit 3 Operationen) ist alles -  bis zur Querschnittslähmung möglich. Auch wenn der Verunfallte kein Arsch ist der jemanden anzeigt, können bei Op, monatelanger Reha, Berufsunfähigkeit, Frühberentung etc. schnell mal 100 - 200 000 € zusammenkommen und ein Anwalt des Kostenträgers mal nachfragen wem der Wald eigentlich gehört und wer im Schadensfall haftet.
Das kann der Stadt erheblichen Ärger und uns Sperrrungen einbringen.

CU Mark


----------



## frittenullnull (28. Dezember 2020)

Du hast mit allem was du schreibst recht, nur glaube ich, dass du die Verantwortlichen für das wilde Trail gebaue hier leider nicht erreichst 😕


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (28. Dezember 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Du hast mit allem was du schreibst recht, nur glaube ich, dass du die Verantwortlichen für das wilde Trail gebaue hier leider nicht erreichst 😕


Ja, da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht


----------



## alteoma301 (28. Dezember 2020)

Am Samstag sind mir auf einigen trails ausserdem *Motorradspuren* aufgefallen. teilweise so, dass manche Anlieger ganz ausgerissen waren. Beispiel: Die rechtskurve direkt nach dem rockdrop im 'pumptrail' (Trail oberhalb vom Mainau Parkplatz)

Das macht uns die Sache natürlich auch nicht gerade einfacher...
Dranbleiben leute.

edit: wording


----------



## Simon Katsch (28. Dezember 2020)

Bin ebenfalls bei dir/euch.
Hier im Forum zu sensibilisieren ist schon auch wichtig aber so erreicht man der geringste Teil der personen die auf den trails unterwegs sind geschweige denn „bauen“ oder es versuchen 😅.
es sind auch inzwischen so viele Personengruppen auf den Trails unterwegs, egal ob Berg auf oder berg ab wo einige Leute gar nicht wissen mit was für einem Tempo dort Radfahrer angerauscht kommen. Vor ein paar Wochen waren Krankenwagen und Polizei am Tabor wo wohl jemand verunfallt ist.
Die Zahl der trailbegeher und Befahrer ist deutlich gestiegen aber das wilde rumgebaue wurde auch vor längerem schon einigen Personen hier kritisiert.
Wir können nur hoffen dass die Duldungen großzügig ausfallen und eine Lösung für alle erarbeitet wird, wo aber auch wir Biker einiges dazu beitragen müssen,aber sicher auch die Jungs/älteren Jungs oder der Nachbarjunge von @Kajaking-Mark 🤣,sich auch zurücknehmen müssen.
Ist echt schade dass das so eskaliert ist


----------



## doubleB (29. Dezember 2020)

Ist eben wie bei Corona.Mit einem Aufruf zur Vernunft ist die Sache nicht zu meistern. Da muss schnell was passieren und der Runde Tisch ist jetzt noch dringender.


----------



## zrk (31. Dezember 2020)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Die meisten Trailbauer, die ich kenne sind Kids zwischen 12-20


Genau. Und die haben aktuell:

Energie
Zeit
Motivation seitens Influencer/Industrie
Wenig Alternativen
Infantilen Leichtsinn
Denke aber auch, dass eine Legalisierung der bestehenden Strecken etwas Ruhe bringen würde. Zumal man dann auch stellenweise professioneller, organisierter, besser bauen könnte.


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. April 2021)

N’Abend zusammen,
Nur ne kurze Bitte:
Wenn ihr einen Mazda Autoschlüssel an nem hellen Schlüsselband findet, meldet euch oder gebt ihn bei der Stadt ab(Fundbüro)

mich hat ein älterer Herr angesprochen der geht immer mit seinem Hund Gassi, er hat seinen seinen Autoschlüssel im Bereich Riesenberg Kapelle verloren und sucht den schon fieberhaft. Evtl hängt er noch ein Such-Hinweis auf

danke im Voraus und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## alteoma301 (20. April 2021)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an den 'runden Tisch', der nie stattgefunden hat? Das Projekt der Stadt Konstanz geht jetzt in eine neue Runde:









						Runder Tisch Mountainbike
					

Termin steht fest - Interessierte können sich noch anmelden




					www.konstanz.de
				




Man kann sich per e-mail für den Termin (08.06.2021 um 18 Uhr) anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (20. April 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch noch an den 'runden Tisch', der nie stattgefunden hat? Das Projekt der Stadt Konstanz geht jetzt in eine neue Runde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob der dann stattfindet?
Ist nun schon über ein Jahr, seitdem der Runde Tisch angekündigt wurde.
Schade das in der Einladung ein Ablaufplan fehlt und die Teilnehmer von Stadt, Verbänden, Umweltschützern, Forst etc nicht benannt werden.
So ein runder Tisch ist eigentlich ein Austausch, keine one way Kommunikation / Informationsveranstaltung von der Stadt aus,
„Bestes“ Beispiel ist der kleine König von KN, Uli B.
Ist hier jemand von der DIMB dabei? @ciao heiko


----------



## frittenullnull (20. April 2021)

Man muss hier leider auch sagen, dass was das Bauen angeht in letzter Zeit massiv übertrieben wurde. Das konnte nicht endlos gut gehen 😌


----------



## ciao heiko (21. April 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand von der DIMB dabei? @ciao heiko


Es gab Corona begingt nur verschieden Online Gesprächsrunden. Stefan von der DIMB IG Bodensee war dabei. 








						DIMB IG Bodensee
					

DIMB IG Bodensee  Gründungsjahr  2015   Ziel:    Wir möchten erster Ansprechpartner für DIMB Mitglieder, alle interessierten Mountainbiker, andere Interessensvertretungen, Vereine, die öffentliche Hand und Veranstalter in der Region sein. Wir wollen ein regionsübergreifendes Netzwerk für alle




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Bene2405 (21. April 2021)

"Die Einladung mit dem Zugangslink erfolgt dann zeitnah auch an bereits angemeldete Personen."

Sind die bereits angemeldete Personen die vom ersten Stammtisch oder muss man sich jetzt neu Anmelden? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Marshall6 (21. April 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gab Corona begingt nur verschieden Online Gesprächsrunden. Stefan von der DIMB IG Bodensee war dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist der genannte Stefan hier auch anwesend? Ein kleiner Bericht zu bereits stattgefundenen Gesprächsrunden wäre nett.. oder ist das „intern“?
Die IG Bodensee ist unter dem oben genannten Link nicht zu finden, also mit dem Link zurück hier ins Forum. Bei Facebook sehe ich nur das was öffentlich gepostet wird, also nur blabla. ( Habe keinen Account bei FB und das bleibt auch so)
Bei mir kommt es daher so rüber, als würde die IG Bodensee nur als Radlgruppe am schwäbischen Bodensee existieren. Hier am Westende (Höri) kennt euch niemand.


----------



## alteoma301 (21. April 2021)

@doubleB sollte hier die Kontaktperson sein.

@Marshall6 ich sehe das mit der verortung der IG Bodensee ähnlich wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogste (21. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier ist der von Heiko erwähnte Stephan von der DIMB IG-Bodensee. 
Also was ich Euch berichten kann ist folgendes. Wir haben am 31.03. ein einstündige Online-Meeting zur Vorbereitung des runden Tisch gehabt. Die Stadt Konstanz ist sich der Situation voll bewusst! Zur Situation wurden wir als DIMB befragt, aber auch drei lokale Vereine wurden je eine Stunde zu Standpunkten und Ansichten befragt. Dies alles dient der Meinungsbildung der Stadt. Der Leiter der Sportstätten der Stadt ist sehr offen und den MTBlern freundlich gestimmt.
Die Stadt versteht auch das Kanalisieren keine Lösung ist. Es wurde auch ein Wegenetz mit anliegenden Gemeinden ins Auge gefasst. Die Stadt hat MA die geposteten Trails abfahren lassen und einen Mehrwert erkannt. Alle diese Erkenntnisse wurden und werden zusammen getragen um am runden Tisch auch entsprechend Vorbereitet zu sein. Es muss aber auch klar sein, dass die Stadt und der Forst jeglichen Wildbau schon alleine aus Haftungsgründen unterbinden muss. Nur weil ein illegaler Trail seit Jahren existiert besteht kein Anrecht auf Bestand. Habt Geduld und Verständnis Corona macht es uns und auch der sehr motivierten Stadt nicht leicht.

Solltet Ihr Fragen haben, gerne

Denkt an die Trail Rules

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Marshall6 (21. April 2021)

vogste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hier ist der von Heiko erwähnte Stephan von der DIMB IG-Bodensee.
> Also was ich Euch berichten kann ist folgendes. Wir haben am 31.03. ein einstündige Online-Meeting zur Vorbereitung des runden Tisch gehabt. Die Stadt Konstanz ist sich der Situation voll bewusst! Zur Situation wurden wir als DIMB befragt, aber auch drei lokale Vereine wurden je eine Stunde zu Standpunkten und Ansichten befragt. Dies alles dient der Meinungsbildung der Stadt. Der Leiter der Sportstätten der Stadt ist sehr offen und den MTBlern freundlich gestimmt.
> ...


Hallo Stephan,
Danke für den Bericht. Schön das mit knapp einem Jahr Verspätung was passiert bzw ein Prozess am Anfang steht. Was inzwischen garnicht mehr geht: Die Corona Entschuldigungen. Aber das erlebt man ja in der Politik von ganz unten bis ganz oben. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Hauptthema.
Wenn es schon solche Einsichten gibt, wozu noch ein runder Tisch?
Die Menge an Trails und die Bauaktivitäten zeigen doch, das ein großer Bedarf da ist. Wenn jetzt sehr viele Trails zerstört werden, ohne eine schnelle Alternative zu präsentieren geht das nach hinten los.. will sagen, erst offizielle Trails erstellen, dann gefährliches abreissen und Zukünftige Monsterdrops o.ä. Schnell entfernen.


----------



## frittenullnull (22. April 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> Danke für den Bericht. Schön das mit knapp einem Jahr Verspätung was passiert bzw ein Prozess am Anfang steht. Was inzwischen garnicht mehr geht: Die Corona Entschuldigungen. Aber das erlebt man ja in der Politik von ganz unten bis ganz oben. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Hauptthema.
> Wenn es schon solche Einsichten gibt, wozu noch ein runder Tisch?
> Die Menge an Trails und die Bauaktivitäten zeigen doch, das ein großer Bedarf da ist. Wenn jetzt sehr viele Trails zerstört werden, ohne eine schnelle Alternative zu präsentieren geht das nach hinten los.. will sagen, erst offizielle Trails erstellen, dann gefährliches abreissen und Zukünftige Monsterdrops o.ä. Schnell entfernen.


Mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden?

So ein runder Tisch macht doch allein schon Sinn, um die Interessen der Biker aufzunehmen aber eben auch aufzuklären und zu verdeutlichen, zu was die Stadt bereit wäre und was nicht geht.
Zudem ist es sicher auch von Nöten, Helfer und Motivierte zu finden, welche beim Trail Umbau oder Teils Rückbau helfen. Oder denkst du, es kommen ein paar Trail Shaper von Velosolutions die hier mal schnell ein Trailnetz reinzimmern?
Und ein solcher runter Tisch, Gründung von Verein etc. geht nun mal aktuell leider echt schlecht. Da muss man nicht mit der Politikkeule kommen.

Wo genau zerstört die Stadt denn Trails? Wie du schreibst?
Der eine Drop der thematisiert wird und auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, durfte von den Kids eigenständig zurück gebaut werden und wurde nicht einfach platt gemacht. Das Holz welches von einem eigenständig gefällten, gesunden Baum stammte, durfte sogar dafür genutzt werden einen anderen Sprung sicherer zu machen.

Ich denke wenn man sich mal in anderen Regionen umschaut, wo dann mal schnell DLRG und Feuerwehr ausrücken und an einem Tag alles schnell platt machen, handelt hier die Stadt aktuell doch sehr, sehr fair. Das es kein komplettes Wunschkonzert der Biker werden wird, sollte jedem auch klar sein.
Hätte die Stadt geplant, die harte Gangart zu wählen, hätte sie das vermutlich schon längst gemacht.

Ich finde man sollte dankbar sein, dass was voran geht und sich die Stadt bewusst ist, dass etwas für Biker getan werden muss. Bis es dann soweit ist, heißt es Beine still halten, die alten Trails befahren und aufzuhören mit wildem Trailbau.


----------



## Marshall6 (22. April 2021)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden?
> 
> So ein runder Tisch macht doch allein schon Sinn, um die Interessen der Biker aufzunehmen aber eben auch aufzuklären und zu verdeutlichen, zu was die Stadt bereit wäre und was nicht geht.
> Zudem ist es sicher auch von Nöten, Helfer und Motivierte zu finden, welche beim Trail Umbau oder Teils Rückbau helfen. Oder denkst du, es kommen ein paar Trail Shaper von Velosolutions die hier mal schnell ein Trailnetz reinzimmern?
> ...


Nö, auf der Boxerzeitung geschlafen..

So ein runder Tisch kann auch nach hinten los gehen, je nachdem wer da alles sitzt. BUND, NABU etc...
Gerade in Corona Zeiten sollte der gesamte Prozess halt meiner Meinung nach extrem verschlankt und beschleunigt werden, ist halt eine der letzten Sportarten die noch erlaubt ist.

Ich zitiere mal die Einladung:
„
Die Temperaturen steigen, die Menschen zieht es nach draußen und damit beginnt auch die Saison für Mountainbiker. So wurden in der vergangenen Woche illegal neue Bauwerke in den Wäldern errichtet, welche leider eine Gefährdung für alle Nutzerinnen und Nutzer der Wälder darstellen. Daher wird die Stadt diese Konstruktionen nun zeitnah entfernen.

Im vergangenen Jahr wurde zu diesem Thema der Runde Tisch Mountainbike angekündigt, der leider aufgrund der aktuellen Situation mehrfach verschoben werden musste. Jetzt steht ein Termin fest: Am 08.06.2021 um 18 Uhr als online Format. Wer Interesse hat und noch teilnehmen möchte, kann sich unter [email protected]melden. Die Einladung mit dem Zugangslink erfolgt dann zeitnah auch an bereits angemeldete Personen.

(Erstellt am 20.04.2021, 14:48 Uhr)“

Hier wird ganz klar davon geschrieben, Bauwerke zu entfernen. Wer definiert jetzt was neu und gefährdend ist und somit weg muss, oder was alt,(relativ) sicher ist und bleibt? Traue keinem Baggerfahrer der nicht mindestens Trail oder Enduro Mountainbiker ist..

Meine etwas verbissene Haltung kommt von:

ich habe 30 Jahre in Franken gewohnt, also Bayrisches Recht auf alles
dieses Auftreten als Bittsteller gefällt mir garnicht, der Hobbyjäger fragt auch nicht sondern pocht auf seinen Status
der Forst (Baumzucht) zerstört seit Jahren den Wald und die Wege und darf fast alles weiter machen wie bisher

Beim Rest hast du recht, dankbar bin ich aber nicht wirklich jetzt schon, sondern wenn es (Zwischen-) Ergebnisse gibt, die annehmbar sind.


----------



## frittenullnull (22. April 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Nö, auf der Boxerzeitung geschlafen..
> 
> So ein runder Tisch kann auch nach hinten los gehen, je nachdem wer da alles sitzt. BUND, NABU etc...
> Gerade in Corona Zeiten sollte der gesamte Prozess halt meiner Meinung nach extrem verschlankt und beschleunigt werden, ist halt eine der letzten Sportarten die noch erlaubt ist.
> ...



Ich glaub wir lassen das so stehen. Glaube wir kommen hier nicht wirklich zusammen.

Zum einen habe ich da nicht so eine „verbissene Haltung“ und zum anderen bin ich eben im Gegensatz zu dir dankbar, dass sich die Stadt der Sache annimmt und die Trails generell nicht gesperrt werde bis eine Lösung gefunden ist.
(So meine Info von der Stadt)

Und die ganze Forst und Jäger Diskussion führt doch aktuell zu nichts, da die Stadt und Verantwortlichen ja offensichtlich den Bikern Trails bieten wollen. Würde die Stadt alles dicht machen und wäre nicht offen für Biker könnte man darüber sprechen...

Wünsch dir einen entspannte Abend.
Falls du mal einen Lockenkopf mit nem Last Glen in raw siehst, kannst mich gerne ansprechen und wir bereden das bei nem Bier 🍻

Cheers Steffen


----------



## Marshall6 (24. April 2021)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir lassen das so stehen. Glaube wir kommen hier nicht wirklich zusammen.
> 
> Zum einen habe ich da nicht so eine „verbissene Haltung“ und zum anderen bin ich eben im Gegensatz zu dir dankbar, dass sich die Stadt der Sache annimmt und die Trails generell nicht gesperrt werde bis eine Lösung gefunden ist.
> (So meine Info von der Stadt)
> ...


Einen hab ich noch, ist zwar Bayern, aber die Situation in BW ist ja seit Jahren deutlich beschi... als in anderen Bundesländern:








						Wege in Bayern: Kommentar zur neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift - RADfahren.de
					

Redakteur Sebastian Böhm ist MTB-Guide im DAV, Mitglied in der DIMB sowie in einem Radsportverein – und hat eine klare Meinung zur neuen Vorschrift.




					www.radfahren.de


----------



## frittenullnull (25. April 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch, ist zwar Bayern, aber die Situation in BW ist ja seit Jahren deutlich beschi... als in anderen Bundesländern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass die Situation in BW sehr bescheiden ist, sind wir uns sicher alle einig... und ist nicht neues.

Aber die Stadt Konstanz möchte doch eine legale Möglichkeit für Trails etc. schaffen und geht aktuell mit der Situation auch sehr fair um. 😉 

Komme gerade von einer 3 Stunden Runde - alles bestens im Wald 👌🏻


----------



## Stefavelo (26. April 2021)

vogste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hier ist der von Heiko erwähnte Stephan von der DIMB IG-Bodensee.
> Also was ich Euch berichten kann ist folgendes. Wir haben am 31.03. ein einstündige Online-Meeting zur Vorbereitung des runden Tisch gehabt. Die Stadt Konstanz ist sich der Situation voll bewusst! Zur Situation wurden wir als DIMB befragt, aber auch drei lokale Vereine wurden je eine Stunde zu Standpunkten und Ansichten befragt. Dies alles dient der Meinungsbildung der Stadt. Der Leiter der Sportstätten der Stadt ist sehr offen und den MTBlern freundlich gestimmt.
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

ich war auch an der Online-Meeting zur Vorbereitung des runden Tisch dabei als VMC Mitglieder. Ich weiss dass zusätzlich zu DIMB und VMC, gab auch DAV Konstanz und Hochschulsport Uni Konstanz. Diese Gespräch mit Patrick Glatt, der Geschäftsführer vom Sportamt und Roberto Hirche, der Moderator war um Info über unsere Sport zu sammeln. Sie haben uns mit voll Respekt und Interesse Gehört mit Lösung als Ziel.

Ich habe in Frankreich schon MTB Trail Genehmigung Erfahrungen, und weiss dass es sein Zeit  braucht um Offiziell Trail zu bauen, aber es Lohnt sich für die Zukunft unsere Sport sich zu engagieren. Freiburg hat es auch mit Erfolg geschafft und bau weiter. Dort die MTB Verein hat jetzt 1700 Mitglieder was natürlich ein Gewicht macht. 

In KN, sind wir jetzt endlich an der Punkt wo Man im Wald etwas bewegen kann. Dieser runden Tisch ist  nur der erste Schritt. Klar es werde nicht leicht und einfach jeder Mountainbiker zu befriedigen, aber es ist auch bekannt dass zusammen es braucht mehr Zeit aber mann kann mehr tun. Um uns die bessere Chance für eine MTB Trail Projekt zu geben, fängt es mit sich an dieser Runden Tisch anzumelden: [email protected].  Danach am besten sich mit einem Verein anzuschließen, der sich für die Trails einsetzt. Meines Wissens gibt es momentan: VMC Konstanz, DIMB, Sportverein Allensbach und hoch wahrscheinlich auch bald DAV. Also schon eine Breit Auswahl für MTB Affinität...

Sportliche Grüsse

Stéphane


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2021)

Hoffen wir dass es nicht in die Richtung geht wie momentan am Gehrenberg. Da gabs mal recht flowige Trails. Jetzt gibt es eine offizielle, gekürzte und ausgebombte Strecke mit eher mäßig spannenden Flachpassagen für viel zu viele Biker und die Wanderwege werden jetzt zugefällt/gesperrt.


----------



## bluestar22 (12. Mai 2021)

Heute die Einladungs-Mail für den Runden Tisch erhalten ...
Dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefavelo (13. Mai 2021)

DAV, VMC und SAV werden sich gemeinsam  für die Entwicklung und Durchsetzung eines legalen Trailnetzes am Bodanrück einsetzen.

Das große Ziel ist ein MTB-Wege/Trailnetz am Bodanrück und nicht nur ein paar wenige Trails am Uniberg zu entwickeln und zu offizialisieren.

Wer mitmachen mag, meldet sich am besten bei einem dieser Vereine, um in den Projektgruppen an diesem Thema mitzuarbeiten.

Gegenüber der Stadt, den öffentlichen Stellen und den Behörden können wir gemeinsam mit diesen drei Vereinen ein größeres Gewicht entwickeln, das sicher besser zum Erfolg führt.   
Als erstes Signal meldet euch bitte unbedingt zum runden Tisch an, um der Stadt zu signalisieren wie wichtig euch dieses Anliegen ist.


----------



## frittenullnull (18. Mai 2021)

hier was zum lesen…  









						Konstanz: Bretter mit Nägeln auf dem Mountainbike-Trail im Konstanzer Mainau-Wald: Sportler, Stadt und Naturverbände wollen gemeinsame Lösung finden
					

Eigentlich illegal, aber von den Behörden toleriert: Die Trails in Konstanzer Wäldern werden von immer mehr Mountainbikern genutzt. Naturschützer, Sportler und Stadt streben nun eine gemeinsame Lösung an – und verurteilen Sabotagen wie zuletzt im Wald zwischen Mainau und Universität.




					www.suedkurier.de


----------



## bluestar22 (18. Mai 2021)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> hier was zum lesen…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da bist Du mir wohl zuvor gekommen ...
wollte ich auch gerade verlinken.


----------



## N1mrod (16. Juni 2021)

Da ich nach Konstanz ziehen werde: was kam denn bei dem runden Tisch raus? Und wo / in welchem Verein bringe ich mich (als "nur Mountainbiker") am Besten ein?


----------



## Stefavelo (16. Juni 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> Da ich nach Konstanz ziehen werde: was kam denn bei dem runden Tisch raus? Und wo / in welchem Verein bringe ich mich (als "nur Mountainbiker") am Besten ein?


Hallo, bei dem runden Tisch, gab es viele positive Dinge, auch wenn wir wegen der Technik geduldig sein mussten, da wir auf Zoom und auf Miro mehr als 100 Leute gleichzeitig waren. Ich versuche bei der VMC Konstanz http://vmc-konstanz.de/ eine dynamische MTB Gruppe zusammenzustellen und kann dich nur empfehlen, an uns anzuschließen, wenn du in Konstanz wohnen werde. Wenn du in der Neher von Radolfzell werde, ist es besser bei der DAV Mitglieder zu sein weil dort eine aktive Mountainbike-Gruppe gibt.


----------



## Marshall6 (16. Juni 2021)

Stefavelo schrieb:


> Hallo, bei dem runden Tisch, gab es viele positive Dinge, auch wenn wir wegen der Technik geduldig sein mussten, da wir auf Zoom und auf Miro mehr als 100 Leute gleichzeitig waren. Ich versuche bei der VMC Konstanz http://vmc-konstanz.de/ eine dynamische MTB Gruppe zusammenzustellen und kann dich nur empfehlen, an uns anzuschließen, wenn du in Konstanz wohnen werde. Wenn du in der Neher von Radolfzell werde, ist es besser bei der DAV Mitglieder zu sein weil dort eine aktive Mountainbike-Gruppe gibt.


Gibt es vom Runden Tisch offizielle Ergebnisse?
Also ein Pdf Protokoll oder andere greifbare Lösungen?


----------



## Stefavelo (16. Juni 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Gibt es vom Runden Tisch offizielle Ergebnisse?
> Also ein Pdf Protokoll oder andere greifbare Lösungen?


Nein noch nicht, bis jetzt nur der Miro Board. Aber, ich habe gerade an der Präsident von dem VMC gefragt wie jetzt es weiter geht mit der Stadt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Juli 2021)

Stefavelo schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht, bis jetzt nur der Miro Board. Aber, ich habe gerade an der Präsident von dem VMC gefragt wie jetzt es weiter geht mit der Stadt.


Hi zusammen.was ist den der momentane Stand?
Bei insta suchen sie schon Leute fürn Verein,vom DAV hört man was von Gemeinschaftsprojekt, teilweise  bekomme ich mit dass ab und an treffen statt finden, aber was wirklich so läuft bekommt man nicht mit. Ich muss sicher nicht überall dabei sein, oder bei allem mitentscheiden, aber mal so n stand wäre ganz gut.
Vielleicht per Email Verteiler oder sonst wie?

Respekt und danke schon mal an alle die bei einer gemeinsamen lösungsfindung mitarbeiten und sich engagieren 💪🏻


----------



## alteoma301 (12. August 2021)

Mal ne frage:
Ich kam nach ein paar Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab im Wald meine alte Runde gedreht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass rechteste der 3 Trails, die oben hinter dem Z-Gebäude der Uni anfangen, komplett zerstört worden ist. Komplett heisst in dem Fall wirkklich komplett. Jemand hat sich die Zeit genommen jedes einzelne Feature zu demolieren. Fährzeugspuren sind keine erkennbar - es wurde also von Hand gemacht. 
Wisst ihr, was da los war? Warum wurde gerade dieser Trail zerstört und sonst kein anderer? Ist bekannt, wer das gewesen sein soll? 

Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas frustriert, weil ich diesen Trail gern gefahren bin. Es war einer der schöneren und anspruchsvolleren Trails, die wir hier haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillewutz (13. August 2021)

Hey, auf Suche nach Infos zu dem wohl neu gegründeten MTB-Verein in KN bin ich zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hier wurde ja schon im Vorfeld zu dem runden Tisch fleißig diskutiert. Leider habe ich nur an der 1. Runde teilgenommen, bei der 2. war ich verhindert. Da ich die letzten Wochen viel um die Ohren hatte, war ich auch nicht mehr im Wald und habe daher auch niemanden direkt fragen können. Meinen paar Kollegen geht es ähnlich. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Ein Kollege hat mir immerhin gerade ein Mitgliedsantrag-Formular für den eV weitergeleitet. Kann Ihr mich vielleicht wieder auf Stand bringen. 

FRAGE 1: Ist der Verein schon irgendwo online (Homepage, FB-Seite)? Habe nix gefunden.

FRAGE 2: Gibt es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung zum bisherigen Stand? Was ist das Ergebnis dieses runden Tischs?

FRAGE 3: Nur damit ich nichts falsch mache, wurden irgendwelche Dinge entschieden, die ich wisse sollte, wenn ich am WE mal wieder in den Uniwald fahre? Konkrete Befahrungsverbote? Dürfen trails, features nach ausgebessert werden, bzw. macht das Sinn?

Danke und Merci


----------



## Stefavelo (13. August 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:
> Ich kam nach ein paar Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab im Wald meine alte Runde gedreht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass rechteste der 3 Trails, die oben hinter dem Z-Gebäude der Uni anfangen, komplett zerstört worden ist. Komplett heisst in dem Fall wirkklich komplett. Jemand hat sich die Zeit genommen jedes einzelne Feature zu demolieren. Fährzeugspuren sind keine erkennbar - es wurde also von Hand gemacht.
> Wisst ihr, was da los war? Warum wurde gerade dieser Trail zerstört und sonst kein anderer? Ist bekannt, wer das gewesen sein soll?
> 
> Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas frustriert, weil ich diesen Trail gern gefahren bin. Es war einer der schöneren und anspruchsvolleren Trails, die wir hier haben.


Ja, ich habe es auch schon zwei Woche gesehen. Ich schlage vor im Winter wieder es neu zu bauen


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2021)

Stefavelo schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor im Winter wieder es neu zu bauen


Genau das ist das Problem. Man baut nichts in anderer Leute Wäldern!


----------



## Stefavelo (13. August 2021)

Tillewutz schrieb:


> Hey, auf Suche nach Infos zu dem wohl neu gegründeten MTB-Verein in KN bin ich zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hier wurde ja schon im Vorfeld zu dem runden Tisch fleißig diskutiert. Leider habe ich nur an der 1. Runde teilgenommen, bei der 2. war ich verhindert. Da ich die letzten Wochen viel um die Ohren hatte, war ich auch nicht mehr im Wald und habe daher auch niemanden direkt fragen können. Meinen paar Kollegen geht es ähnlich. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Ein Kollege hat mir immerhin gerade ein Mitgliedsantrag-Formular für den eV weitergeleitet. Kann Ihr mich vielleicht wieder auf Stand bringen.
> 
> FRAGE 1: Ist der Verein schon irgendwo online (Homepage, FB-Seite)? Habe nix gefunden.
> 
> ...





beuze1 schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Man baut nichts in anderer Leute Wäldern!


Sorry, ich habe etwas schnell geschrieben, Klar, obwohl dieser Trail seit über 10 Jahren existiert, ist meine Idee, eine offizielle Anfrage zu stellen, um diesen diese Trail zu reparieren. Ich gründe eine MTB Abteilung bei der VMC Konstanz um eine Offizielle Platzt im Wald für MTB zu geben.


----------



## Stefavelo (13. August 2021)

Tillewutz schrieb:


> Hey, auf Suche nach Infos zu dem wohl neu gegründeten MTB-Verein in KN bin ich zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hier wurde ja schon im Vorfeld zu dem runden Tisch fleißig diskutiert. Leider habe ich nur an der 1. Runde teilgenommen, bei der 2. war ich verhindert. Da ich die letzten Wochen viel um die Ohren hatte, war ich auch nicht mehr im Wald und habe daher auch niemanden direkt fragen können. Meinen paar Kollegen geht es ähnlich. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Ein Kollege hat mir immerhin gerade ein Mitgliedsantrag-Formular für den eV weitergeleitet. Kann Ihr mich vielleicht wieder auf Stand bringen.
> 
> FRAGE 1: Ist der Verein schon irgendwo online (Homepage, FB-Seite)? Habe nix gefunden.
> 
> ...


Bei der VMC Konstanz werde ab September eine MTB Abteilung geben mit der Versuch Offiziell Trail zu bauen, und für Mountainbiker einem Lokal mit Werkstatt, ein Fitness Raum, 60% der Kosten beim Bau von Sportstätten in Form von Fördergeldern erstattet, Wasser um die MTB zu Putzen...


----------



## MC-KN (13. August 2021)

Tillewutz schrieb:


> Hey, auf Suche nach Infos zu dem wohl neu gegründeten MTB-Verein in KN bin ich zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hier wurde ja schon im Vorfeld zu dem runden Tisch fleißig diskutiert. Leider habe ich nur an der 1. Runde teilgenommen, bei der 2. war ich verhindert. Da ich die letzten Wochen viel um die Ohren hatte, war ich auch nicht mehr im Wald und habe daher auch niemanden direkt fragen können. Meinen paar Kollegen geht es ähnlich. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Ein Kollege hat mir immerhin gerade ein Mitgliedsantrag-Formular für den eV weitergeleitet. Kann Ihr mich vielleicht wieder auf Stand bringen.
> 
> FRAGE 1: Ist der Verein schon irgendwo online (Homepage, FB-Seite)? Habe nix gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-KN (13. August 2021)

Tillewutz schrieb:


> Hey, auf Suche nach Infos zu dem wohl neu gegründeten MTB-Verein in KN bin ich zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hier wurde ja schon im Vorfeld zu dem runden Tisch fleißig diskutiert. Leider habe ich nur an der 1. Runde teilgenommen, bei der 2. war ich verhindert. Da ich die letzten Wochen viel um die Ohren hatte, war ich auch nicht mehr im Wald und habe daher auch niemanden direkt fragen können. Meinen paar Kollegen geht es ähnlich. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Ein Kollege hat mir immerhin gerade ein Mitgliedsantrag-Formular für den eV weitergeleitet. Kann Ihr mich vielleicht wieder auf Stand bringen.
> 
> FRAGE 1: Ist der Verein schon irgendwo online (Homepage, FB-Seite)? Habe nix gefunden.
> 
> ...


Hi Tillewutz,

kann es sein, dass ich Dich schon bei uns im „Slack-Channel“ gesehen habe? Dann wären viele Deiner Fragen zum neu gegründeten „Mountainbike-Club-Konstanz“ schon beantwortet. Wenn nicht, kannst Du Dich gerne direkt bei uns melden. Aktuell am besten über eine DM @mountainbike_club_konstanz über Instagram. Facebook, Homepage etc. wird in Kürze gelauncht. Ansonsten treffen wir uns am kommenden Mittwoch am Tabor für ein großes Fotoshooting/Meeting.
Zu den Öffnungszeiten findest unseren Vorsitzenden Olaf auch immer in seinem Laden Kim & Friends in der Paradiesstrasse.


----------



## roeber (14. August 2021)

Stefavelo schrieb:


> Bei der VMC Konstanz werde ab September eine MTB Abteilung geben mit der Versuch Offiziell Trail zu bauen, und für Mountainbiker einem Lokal mit Werkstatt, ein Fitness Raum, 60% der Kosten beim Bau von Sportstätten in Form von Fördergeldern erstattet, Wasser um die MTB zu Putzen...


Schöne Vorstellungen, aber was bringen mir 60% Förderung einer Sportstätte, wenn man den Wald in seiner Natur nicht verändern darf. Möchtest du einen Bikepark bauen? Wo genau? 
Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten…


----------



## Stefavelo (14. August 2021)

roeber schrieb:


> Schöne Vorstellungen, aber was bringen mir 60% Förderung einer Sportstätte, wenn man den Wald in seiner Natur nicht verändern darf. Möchtest du einen Bikepark bauen? Wo genau?
> Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten…


Nein kein Bikepark, sondern ein Pumptrack ...


----------



## roeber (14. August 2021)

Stefavelo schrieb:


> Nein kein Bikepark, sondern ein Pumptrack ...


Laut eurer Homepage ist der VMC ist ein Traditionsverein, der sich auf Radball konzentriert. Dafür habt ihr eine Trainingsstätte. 
Was mich wundert ist, woher das Interesse an einem Pumptrack oder einer Mountainbike Abteilung kommt (die du ja im Juni hier angekündigt hast) - vor allem wo Ihr ja wisst, dass sich eine andere Gruppe formiert hat. 
Bin gespannt auf den neuen Trail, den ihr mit dem Radball Rad fahren könnt.


----------



## Stefavelo (16. August 2021)

roeber schrieb:


> Laut eurer Homepage ist der VMC ist ein Traditionsverein, der sich auf Radball konzentriert. Dafür habt ihr eine Trainingsstätte.
> Was mich wundert ist, woher das Interesse an einem Pumptrack oder einer Mountainbike Abteilung kommt (die du ja im Juni hier angekündigt hast) - vor allem wo Ihr ja wisst, dass sich eine andere Gruppe formiert hat.
> Bin gespannt auf den neuen Trail, den ihr mit dem Radball Rad fahren könnt.


Ich bin kein Radballer, habe sicher nicht gegen Radball, finde Toll wie sie spielen und habe vor mit jeder der Lust auf Trail mit zu machen, mit oder ohne Erfahrung, solang wir Respect von einender behalten. Ich habe ein bisschen hinter mir mit MTB und habe in Frankreich mitgemacht eine VTT-FFC-Site mit 20 markierten Trails zu schaffen https://tetesbruleesvtt.jimdofree.com/notre-projet-ffc-vtt/

Ich lade alle Interessierten wer das Mountainbiken in den Schützengräben des Ersten Weltkriegs zu entdecken möchte an der Wochenende vom 24., 25. und 26. September. Sonst, ich lebe und fahre seit über 10 Jahren in Konstanz, wo ich auch regelmäßig beim Donnerstag Bike Treff unterwegs war, wenn es noch aktiv war.


Wie hier jeder weisst, mit dem ersten Lockdown aufgrund von COVID19, gab es einen Höhepunkt der Waldnutzung, gefolgt von einigen Nutzungskonflikten. Um Lösungen zu finden, beschloss die Stadt Konstanz, einen Runden Tisch zum Thema „Mountainbiken in Konstanz“ einzurichten. Patrick Glatt, Leiter des Sportamtes Konstanz hat zu diesem Runden Tisch eingeladen und am 08.06.2021 fand er online unter der Moderation von Roberto Hirche statt. Er stieß auf eine extrem starke Resonanz. Mehr als 200 Personen haben sich gemeldet, über 100 haben teilgenommen und 50 meldeten sich an, um aktiv an der Schaffung eines Angebots an legalen Mountainbike-Strecken mitzuwirken.

Anstatt einen neuen Mountainbike-Verein zu gründen, schlug ich meinen Mountainbike-Kollegen vor, dem VMC beizutreten. Der VMC hat eine 150-jährige Geschichte in Konstanz und nahm sich schon immer der Anliegen der Zweiradfahrer in ihrer jeweils aktuellen Erscheinung engagiert an. In diesem Verein hat der Breitensport und die Talentförderung schon viel Unterstützung erfahren.




__





						Ausfahrten
					

VMC Konstanz - Radsport in Konstanz seit 1892




					www.vmc-konstanz.de
				




Hier trainiere ich die Jüngsten der motivierten Rennradfahrer, zusammen mit Roman Gandor, um sie technisch und konditionell an die ersten Erfahrungen heran zu führen. Aus dieser Verbindung wurde die Idee geboren, im VMC eine Abteilung Mountainbike zu gründen.

Seitdem sind wir bei der DIMB (Deutsche Initiativ für Mountainbike) Mitglied, haben Kontakt zu den Mountainbikern des DAV Konstanz, zum Sportvereins Allensbach und kurz mit der neue MTB Verein Konstanz aufgenommen und wollen auf der Basis dieser starken Allianz ein Trailnetz am Bodanrück aus der Zusammenführung und Verbindung der bereits bestehenden Trails entstehen lassen, um in den kommenden Jahren ein ausreichendes, legales, attraktives Angebot für die einheimischen Moutainbiker im Single-Trail-Bereich zu schaffen.

Außerdem haben wir beim Sportamt unseren Wunsch eingereicht, in Konstanz eine asphaltierten Pumptrack entstehen zu lassen.

Wenn auch Sie gern fern ab vom Strassenverkehr, in der direkten Umgebung von Konstanz mit dem MTB aktiv sind, freuen wir uns bei der VMC über Ihr Interesse und Ihre Unterstützung. Zögern Sie nicht, von dieser neuen Abteilung anderen Interessierten zu erzählen und sie für diese Idee zu begeistern, denn wir werden viel Unterstützung brauchen, um diese großartigen Projekte umzusetzen.


----------



## Tillewutz (16. August 2021)

MC-KN schrieb:


> Hi Tillewutz,
> 
> kann es sein, dass ich Dich schon bei uns im „Slack-Channel“ gesehen habe? Dann wären viele Deiner Fragen zum neu gegründeten „Mountainbike-Club-Konstanz“ schon beantwortet. Wenn nicht, kannst Du Dich gerne direkt bei uns melden. Aktuell am besten über eine DM @mountainbike_club_konstanz über Instagram. Facebook, Homepage etc. wird in Kürze gelauncht. Ansonsten treffen wir uns am kommenden Mittwoch am Tabor für ein großes Fotoshooting/Meeting.
> Zu den Öffnungszeiten findest unseren Vorsitzenden Olaf auch immer in seinem Laden Kim & Friends in der Paradiesstrasse.


Hi (wer auch immer) von MC-KN und Stefavelo, danke für Eure Antworten. Jetzt bin ich aber noch verwirrter als vorher. Ich habe keine Ahnung was der "Slack-Channel" ist, insofern bin ich nach wie vor ahnungslos was den besagten Club angeht. Wenn ich dem Faden hier weiter folge, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass es jetzt zwei Initiativen gibt (was ja eigentlich schade ist). Eine neu gegründeten Verein und eine Untersektion vom VMC .
Habe kein Instagram (und würde das eigentlich auch gerne so beibehalten). Um wieviel Uhr ungefähr ist denn das Treffen am Tabor?
Danke nochmal an Euch beide


----------



## MC-KN (16. August 2021)

Tillewutz schrieb:


> Hi (wer auch immer) von MC-KN und Stefavelo, danke für Eure Antworten. Jetzt bin ich aber noch verwirrter als vorher. Ich habe keine Ahnung was der "Slack-Channel" ist, insofern bin ich nach wie vor ahnungslos was den besagten Club angeht. Wenn ich dem Faden hier weiter folge, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass es jetzt zwei Initiativen gibt (was ja eigentlich schade ist). Eine neu gegründeten Verein und eine Untersektion vom VMC .
> Habe kein Instagram (und würde das eigentlich auch gerne so beibehalten). Um wieviel Uhr ungefähr ist denn das Treffen am Tabor?
> Danke nochmal an Euch beide


Hallo Tillewutz,

wir sind ab cia. 18 Uhr am Tabor. Gegen 18:30 Uhr soll's dann richtig losgehen. Wir freuen uns, wenn Du kommst.


----------



## roeber (16. August 2021)

Hallo Tillewutz,

ich kann mich der Verwirrung nur anschließen.

Vorab: unsere Arbeitsplattform ist Slack - dort gibt es einen Nutzer mit ähnlichem Namen, deshalb die Frage an dich, ob du schon in der Community bist.

Korrekt ist, dass die Stadt einen Runden Tisch einberufen hat, bei der viele Interessenten (auch ich) teilgenommen haben.

Klar ist auch, dass der VMC signalisiert hat, als Verein die Schirmherrschaft zu übernehmen. Auch klar ist, dass es bis dato keine MTB Abteilung im Velo- und *Motorradfahrer* Club Konstanz gibt.

Namen der Verantwortlichen oder des Moderators zu nennen, um seine *vermeintliche Mitwirkung *zu unterstreichen bringt hier nichts.

Wir - eine Gruppierung aus Interessenten des legalen Mountainbikesport in Konstanz - haben recht frühzeitig in der *vorhandenen Szene* Umfragen gestartet, die sehr schnell dazu geführt haben, dass die Mountainbiker und auch Vertreter verschiedener Fahrradeinzelhandel vor Ort *nicht an einem Anschluss an den VMC interessiert* sind.

Gründe dafür waren unter anderem, dass eine Mittelverwendung in einem lang bestehenden Verein, wie dem Velo- und Motorradfahrer Club, mit den vorherrschenden Strukturen nicht schnell und flexibel nur für das Thema MTB eingesetzt werden kann. Weiter auch, dass der VMC in seiner Form nicht dem Spirit und der Außenwirkung entspricht, den "wir" uns als Mountainbiker vorstellen. Mit dieser Entscheidung haben wir uns auch *bewusst gegen die Vorteile eines solchen Vereins entschieden* (wie die Bezuschussung von Sportanlagen), da die Freiheiten und die Transparenz uns wichtiger war.

Seitdem dem VMC klar ist, dass wir uns im eigenen Rahmen organisierten, wurde durch Stefavelo - wie hier auch - permanent Werbung für "seinen" VMC gemacht. Dies Gipfelte darin, dass sich auf unserer Arbeitsplattform "Slack" eingeschlichen wurde und sensible Informationen der Interessenten inkl. persönlicher Daten zur Verwendung angeeignet wurden.

Im Anschluss wurden wir, die Arbeitsgruppe um die Neugründung angeschrieben (in der auch noch betont wurde, dass die Liste der Interessenten durch Ihn an den Vorstand des VMC weitergeleitet wurde), mit nochmaliger Nachfrage, ob man nicht mit dem VMC zusammenarbeiten wolle. Und auch hier wurde wiederum direkt an den VMC kommuniziert, dass wir *an einer Zusammenarbeit nach Gründung gerne interessiert sind, der MTB Club sich aber* (gemäß Abstimmungsergebnis der Interessenten) *ohne VMC gründen wird.  *

Unsere beiden Mails an Stefavelo und den Präsident des VMC sind* seit Wochen* *unbeantwortet*. Was einzig passiert ist eine reine *Eigenwerbung des VMC *- die schon jetzt, wie du auch feststellen musstest, dazu führt, dass die Szene gespalten wird.

*Dies ist mehr als Schade und absolut unverständlich.*

Das Ziel eines legalen Trailgebiet in den Wäldern um Konstanz muss *weitsichtig mit genauster Planung* angegangen werden. *Schnellschüsse sind zu vermeiden. *

Ein Beispiel für unüberlegtes, schnelles und voreiliges Handeln (was mich *persönlich *jetzt auch zu dieser Stellungnahme veranlasst hat) ist der von Stefavelo beschriebene Antrag des Pumptracks.

Warum? Die Menschen im Stadtrat und den Entscheidungsgremien haben keine Ahnung, was genau wir wollen. Dies muss klar ausgearbeitet und vorgestellt werden. Ein Antrag für ein Pumptrack ist unüberlegt und* absolut am Ziel der legalen Trails vorbei*. Die Stadt könnte hier mit einer Ausgabe von 5 - 10 Tausend Euro der Auffassung sein, dass das Problem der Bikeszene behoben ist. Die genehmigen die Mittel zum Bau des Pumptrack und denken sich. "Ok, Thema erledigt".

Wenn wir im Anschluss mit einem Trailkonzept ums Eck kommen kann es sehr schnell sehr heißen "die haben doch was, mehr brauchen die nicht".
Die derzeitige Nutzung der vorhandenen Dirtparks am Schänzle oder in Fürstenberg zeigt , dass damit niemandem geholfen ist.

*Pumptrack *steht übrigens auf unserer Roadmap *in Phase 3* - also nach Legalisierung und Betreiben der Trails, Aufbau und Ausbildung einer Trainingsstruktur und Schaffung eines legalen Raums zum buddeln für Jugendliche.

Es steht jedem frei, sich auf der Basis dieser Infos eine Meinung zu bilden.

*Ich persönlich* finde es nur mehr als Schade, dass durch ein solches Verhalten Spaltungen in der Szene vorgenommen werden und wir in einer *zielführenden Auseinandersetzung des Problems durch ein solches Verhalten beschnitten werden. *Für mich zeigt das Vorgehen, dass hier persönliche Interessen beim VMC im Vordergrund stehen und mit aller Macht versucht wird, uns Steine in den Weg zu legen. Eine Vertrauensbasis ist spätestens jetzt zu hinterfragen.

Die Website des Mountainbike Club Konstanz (e.V.) wird in den nächsten Tagen gelauncht - bis dahin kannst du gerne auch hier im Forum mit mir oder dem MC-KN Account oben in Kontakt treten.

Ride on!


----------



## roeber (16. August 2021)

Mountainbike Club Konstanz
					

Hallo liebe Biker*innen in und um Konstanz,  am 11.08.2021 hat sich der "Mountainbike-Club-Konstanz" als erster offizieller reiner Mountainbike-Verein gegründet. Das Feedback aus der Mountainbike-Community ist überwältigend, was sich nicht zuletzt an der Anzahl der eintretenden Mitglieder zeigt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Tillewutz (16. August 2021)

roeber schrieb:


> Hallo Tillewutz,
> 
> ich kann mich der Verwirrung nur anschließen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die umfangreiche Aufklärung. Hochinteressant, was da schon alles passiert ist! Warum ist der VMC so heiß darauf? Geht´s denen um die Mitgliedbeiträge, wa? 
Ein Pumptrack wäre zwar auch fein, aber 1.) gibt es genug gute Pumptrack in der Nähe (Schweiz), und 2.) war ja der Stein des Anstosses eine mögliche Legalisierung von mind. einem technischen trail (mit gebauten features etc.), bzw. ein anspruchsvollem trailnetz. Vereinsheim und Pipapo braucht´s zum Fahrradfahren, zumindest so wie ich es bevorzuge, wirklich nicht. 
Ich werde noch ein paar einer Kollegen informieren und bin gespannt auf Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefavelo (17. August 2021)

Keine meiner Nachrichten war negativ gegenüber dem neuen MTB-Verband und ich werde es mir nicht erlauben, eine einzige zu machen. In Konstanz gibt es einen  historischen Radsportverein, der seine Türen für diejenigen öffnet, die von einer Infrastruktur profitieren möchten. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es in Konstanz genug Mountainbiker, damit jeder seinen Platz findet und es nicht schadet, sich zu diesem Punkt zu informieren und zu kommunizieren. Wenn einige Leute nicht von einem Infrastruktur profitieren müssen, keine Sorge, aber es ist nicht notwendig, ihn zu verunglimpfen. Der VMC bietet schon sehr lange Mountainbike-Runde an und zeigt den Wunsch, sich dem Mountainbiken mehr zu öffnen. Wo ist der Schaden? Der DAV hat auch Mountainbiker und ermöglicht seinen Mitgliedern Gruppenausflüge. Sonst, ich freue mich sehr zu lesen, dass wir uns im Wesentlichen einig sind. Priorität für die Erstellung eines offiziellen Trails und die Absicht, danach einen Pumptrack zu erstellen.


----------



## MC-KN (18. August 2021)

Das war ein sehr cooler Kick-off-Event mit Foto- und Drohnenshooting sowie Veröffentlichungen des Vereinslogos. Schön, dass so viele da waren! Gerade auch Leute aus dem Forum, die wir bisher noch nicht über Social-Media erreicht haben! Die Mitgliederzahl hat sich in einer Woche fast verdoppelt. Das ist der Wahnsinn!
Da die Fotos jetzt im Kasten sind, wird auch die Homepage in Kürze online gehen. Parallel dazu arbeiten wir an einem Trail- und Wegekonzept für den Uniwald mit der Stadt. Ziel ist es möglichst viele und Abwechslungsreiche Trails zu legalisieren. Dabei erfahren wir auch aus dem Bike-Business in Konstanz ein großartiges Feedback und Unterstützung! Es ist und bleibt spannend!
Mit Euch, der besten Crew der Stadt, können wir hoffentlich viel bewegen!


----------



## roeber (19. August 2021)

Das Feedback für gestern war durchweg positiv! Und die 50 Mitglieder haben wir schon jetzt geknackt - kann so weitergehen!


----------



## roeber (23. August 2021)

************* Mitgliedsantrag *************

Für alle Interessent:innen anbei der Mitgliedsantrag zum Mountainbike Club Konstanz (e.V.) mit allen erforderlichen Informationen. 

************* Mitgliedsantrag *************


----------



## MC-KN (30. August 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:
> Ich kam nach ein paar Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab im Wald meine alte Runde gedreht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass rechteste der 3 Trails, die oben hinter dem Z-Gebäude der Uni anfangen, komplett zerstört worden ist. Komplett heisst in dem Fall wirkklich komplett. Jemand hat sich die Zeit genommen jedes einzelne Feature zu demolieren. Fährzeugspuren sind keine erkennbar - es wurde also von Hand gemacht.
> Wisst ihr, was da los war? Warum wurde gerade dieser Trail zerstört und sonst kein anderer? Ist bekannt, wer das gewesen sein soll?
> 
> Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas frustriert, weil ich diesen Trail gern gefahren bin. Es war einer der schöneren und anspruchsvolleren Trails, die wir hier haben.


So. Mittlerweile haben wir mehr Infos zu dem zerstörten Trail. Dieser liegt auf im Waldgebiet, welches dem Land Baden-Württemberg gehört. Offensichtlich wurde der Trail auf Anweisung der Forstverwaltung des Landes BW abgerissen. Die Stadt Konstanz hat damit nichts zu tun und wird, so unser Eindruck aus einem persönlichen Gespräch mit der Stadt, in ihren Wäldern ähnliches nicht unternehmen. Der MC-KN wird aber vertreten durch den Vorstand in Kürze weitere Gespräche mit der Stadt führen, um die Roadmap für eine möglichst großflächige Legalisierung der Trails in Abstimmung mit der Stadt weiterzuentwickeln. Auch am Konzept des runden Tisches wird wohl festgehalten. Mehr dazu in Kürze hier.


----------



## Wurschdbrot (12. September 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich werde ab Oktober mit meiner Freundin nach Konstanz ziehen. Wir kommen vom östlichen Rand der schwäbischen Alb.
Sehr schön zu hören, dass die Stadt ein offenes Ohr für das vorhaben hat.

Ich hoffe ich werde euch mal auf den Trails sehen und fahren zusammen.
Falls ihr fragen zu meiner Person habt gerne stellen 
Schönen Sonntag noch.

Grüse
Lukas


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. September 2021)

Wurschdbrot schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich werde ab Oktober mit meiner Freundin nach Konstanz ziehen. Wir kommen vom östlichen Rand der schwäbischen Alb.
> Sehr schön zu hören, dass die Stadt ein offenes Ohr für das vorhaben hat.
> ...


Dann mal gutes Ankommen,und wir sehen uns aufm Trail🤙🏻
In Konstanz kann man den ganzen Winter fahren 😁


----------



## MC-KN (12. September 2021)

Wurschdbrot schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich werde ab Oktober mit meiner Freundin nach Konstanz ziehen. Wir kommen vom östlichen Rand der schwäbischen Alb.
> Sehr schön zu hören, dass die Stadt ein offenes Ohr für das vorhaben hat.
> ...


Hallo Lukas,
 herzlich willkommen am See. Wenn Du näheres wissen willst, schreib einfach hier oder bei Insta @mountainbike_club_konstanz eine DM. Wir zeigen Dir gerne die Trails hier bei uns.


----------



## Wurschdbrot (13. September 2021)

Sehr schön 
Ich werde auch den kompletten Oktober Urlaub haben und habe daher viel Zeit die Trails mal anzuschauen  Können uns gerne für eine gemeinsame Tour verabreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (17. September 2021)

Hallo Landkreis KN, fährt jemand morgen nach Lenzerheide? Bin noch unentschlossen, hätte aber eventuell noch 3 Sitze frei im Auto..


----------



## MC-KN (13. Oktober 2021)

Lieber Südkurier,

warum diese einseitige Berichterstattung?
Warum keine Stellungnahme durch die Biker bzw. die Fachverbände?









						Konstanz: Die Biker zieht‘s wegen der Pandemie in den Wald: Er kommt dadurch mehr und mehr unter die Räder
					

Die Konstanzer Stadträte machten sich bei einer Waldbegehung am Taborberg ein Bild vom Wildwuchs der Trails. Die Biker legen dabei regelrechte Bauwerke an – und das ist illegal.




					www.suedkurier.de


----------



## CL218 (13. Oktober 2021)

Weil der Südkurier einfach ein Käseblatt ist. Da kam noch nie irgendwas fundiertes, egal in welcher Sparte.


----------



## Marshall6 (13. Oktober 2021)

MC-KN schrieb:


> Lieber Südkurier,
> 
> warum diese einseitige Berichterstattung?
> Warum keine Stellungnahme durch die Biker bzw. die Fachverbände?
> ...





CL218 schrieb:


> Weil der Südkurier einfach ein Käseblatt ist. Da kam noch nie irgendwas fundiertes, egal in welcher Sparte.


Das Käseblatt heißt ja nicht umsonst „Südgeschmier“.
Redakteur war früher mal ein ehrenwerter Beruf, mit viel Recherche etc.
Heute ist es nur noch Copy und Paste für Pressemitteilungen und Meinungsmache für die Anzeigenkunden , sowie Sprachrohr von König Uli B. und seinen Untertanen.

Aber immerhin gibt es hier weniger Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler als im Wochenblatt.

Patrick Glatt vom Sportamt habe ich als fähig in Erinnerung, den Rest kann man in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Wurschdbrot (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hätte denn lust Morgen oder am Mittwoch zu fahren? Und mir nebenbei auch die Trails zu zeigen 
Wetter soll ja schön werden.

Schön Abend noch.


----------



## MC-KN (19. Oktober 2021)

Kick-Off Event am 24.10.21: Der Mountainbike Club Konstanz e.V.lädt ein!
					

Der frisch gegründete Mountainbike Club Konstanz e. V. lädt am kommenden Sonntag zum Kick-Off-Event ein. Die Infos zum Event gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




So! Auch die MTB-News bewerben unsere Veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-KN (19. Oktober 2021)

Wurschdbrot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer hätte denn lust Morgen oder am Mittwoch zu fahren? Und mir nebenbei auch die Trails zu zeigen
> Wetter soll ja schön werden.
> 
> Schön Abend noch.


Morgen geht leider nicht. Aber ansonsten gerne. Schau doch einfach am Sonntag bei unserem Kick-Off Event vorbei. Da lernst Du viele Rider aus KN kennen, die Dich sicher gerne einmal rumführen...


----------



## Wurschdbrot (19. Oktober 2021)

MC-KN schrieb:


> Morgen geht leider nicht. Aber ansonsten gerne. Schau doch einfach am Sonntag bei unserem Kick-Off Event vorbei. Da lernst Du viele Rider aus KN kennen, die Dich sicher gerne einmal rumführen...


Bin leider dieses Wochenende kurz in meiner Heimat.
Ist das denn jeden Sonntag? Oder kann ich die Termine irgendwo sehen?


----------



## MC-KN (19. Oktober 2021)

Wurschdbrot schrieb:


> Bin leider dieses Wochenende kurz in meiner Heimat.
> Ist das denn jeden Sonntag? Oder kann ich die Termine irgendwo sehen?


Das ist ein einmaliger Event.


----------



## MC-KN (22. Februar 2022)

Am 23.03.2022 wird im Sportausschuss des Gemeinderates der Stadt Konstanz aller Voraussicht nach das Konzept für die Legalisierung von Mountainbike-Trails in Konstanz vorgestellt. Ein wichtiger Tag für alle Biker in und um Konstanz. Sobald die Vorlage öffentlich gemacht ist, werden wir sie hier und auch unserer Homepage für Euch verlinken. Stay tuned


----------



## MC-KN (11. März 2022)

Was tut sich gerade in Sachen Trail Legalisierung in Konstanz? Aktuell erfassen Stefan Kuhn  (2 v. r.) und Dirk Vollmer (r.) von der Firma Outdoor & Bike Solutions die Trails quantitativ und qualitativ. Diese „Ist-Analyse“ wird dem Sportausschuss des Gemeinderates am 23.03. präsentiert und ist Grundlage für die Schaffung eines legalen Trailnetzwerkes.
Bisher läuft die Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt, dem Forst und dem Naturschutz aus Sicht des Vereins äußerst konstruktiv und vorbildlich.


----------



## MC-KN (15. März 2022)

Hier die öffentliche Sitzungsvorlage für die Sitzung des Sportausschusses des Gemeinderates für die Sitzung am 23.03. Der MC-KN und das Mountainbiken in Konstanz sind Themen (TOP 4+5; ab S. 27).



			https://www.konstanz.sitzung-online.de/public/wicket/resource/org.apache.wicket.Application/doc1378992.pdf


----------



## MC-KN (25. März 2022)

Das Thema Mountainbiken und Traillegalisierung in Konstanz ist heute Thema im Südkurier(leider hinter der Paywall):









						20 Kilometer illegale Bike-Trails in Konstanzer Wäldern: Ein Teil könnte bald freigegeben werden
					

Im Konstanzer Waldgebiet ist vor allem durch Corona die Zahl der illegalen Mountainbike-Trails gestiegen. Der Mountainbike Club Konstanz macht sich dafür stark, dass Teile der Wege legal befahren werden dürfen.




					www.suedkurier.de
				




Dazu kommt ein Bericht in der SWR Landesschau am Dienstag, den 29.03. um 18:45 Uhr zu dem Thema. Die Filmcrew hat uns gestern besucht.


----------



## frittenullnull (25. März 2022)

MC-KN schrieb:


> Das Thema Mountainbiken und Traillegalisierung in Konstanz ist heute Thema im Südkurier(leider hinter der Paywall):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Im Moment werde durch eine Fachfirma eine Bestandsaufnahme aller bestehenden Trails in Konstanz durchgeführt, die die Basis eines neuen, legalen Trailnetzes bilden soll. Dabei kam zu Tage, dass es im Waldgebiet in Konstanz bereits 75 Wege mit einer Gesamtlänge von über 20 Kilometern und einer Bausubstanz mit einem Wert von wohl 600.000 bis 700.000 Euro gibt."

Darf man fragen wie man auf die 600–700K kommt?
Selbst wenn ein Trailbuilder im Jahr 100.000 verdienen würde, könnte man zwei Trailbuilder für 3 Jahre am Stück anstellen und hätte noch 100.000 € für Material und weiteres übrig.

Also 600 – 700 K finde ich krass, würde mich daher ernsthaft interessieren, wie es zu einer solchen großen Summe kommt.


----------



## MC-KN (25. März 2022)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> "Im Moment werde durch eine Fachfirma eine Bestandsaufnahme aller bestehenden Trails in Konstanz durchgeführt, die die Basis eines neuen, legalen Trailnetzes bilden soll. Dabei kam zu Tage, dass es im Waldgebiet in Konstanz bereits 75 Wege mit einer Gesamtlänge von über 20 Kilometern und einer Bausubstanz mit einem Wert von wohl 600.000 bis 700.000 Euro gibt."
> 
> Darf man fragen wie man auf die 600–700K kommt?
> Selbst wenn ein Trailbuilder im Jahr 100.000 verdienen würde, könnte man zwei Trailbuilder für 3 Jahre am Stück anstellen und hätte noch 100.000 € für Material und weiteres übrig.
> ...


Bei einem Trail rechnet man für die Erstellung mit 15 bis 80 Euro pro laufendem Meter. Das ist also durchaus realistisch...









						Hintergründe: Wie ein geiler MTB-Trail entsteht | SPORTaktiv.com
					

Viele Regionen haben erkannt, dass sie mit Mountainbikern im Sommer das Wintergeschäft gut ergänzen können. Und was ist absolut unverzichtbar als Bikeregion?  Klar – ein geiler Trail. So entstehen immer mehr Bikewege in unterschiedlichen Varianten. Doch wer baut diese Trails eigentlich, und wie?




					www.sportaktiv.com


----------



## alteoma301 (25. März 2022)

und auch, wo die 20km trail sind. die würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (25. März 2022)

Ok, so kann man rechnen…

Ich finde allerdings der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.
Es werden hier die Trails in Konstanz welche zum größten Teil schon zuvor Trampelpfade waren und von Zeit zu Zeit von Bikern ausgefahren wurden mit professionell angelegten Bikepark-Lines verglichen bei denen  z.B. „Die Maschinenmiete locker 35 Prozent der Gesamtkosten ausmacht"…

aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## alteoma301 (25. März 2022)

ich denke auch, dass die Rechnung komplett an der Realität vorbeigeht. zumal unsere Trails sich wirklich nicht mit geplfegten und durchdacht angelegten Trails vergleichen lassen.

und nochmal: wo sind die 20km?


----------



## beuze1 (26. März 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> und nochmal: wo sind die 20km?



🤣 🤣 die möchte ich auch gerne sehen....


----------



## zrk (28. März 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass die Rechnung komplett an der Realität vorbeigeht. zumal unsere Trails sich wirklich nicht mit geplfegten und durchdacht angelegten Trails vergleichen lassen.
> 
> und nochmal: wo sind die 20km?


Word. Vermute mit "trails" sind halt alle möglichen (Wander)Pfade gemeint. Die Modellrechnung passt dann aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## MC-KN (29. März 2022)

Heute Abend um 18:45 Uhr in der SWR Landesschau Baden-Württemberg:









						Im Konstanzer Wald sollen legale Mountainbike-Trails entstehen
					

Mountainbiker lieben es, auf schmalen Wegen, sogenannten Trails, durch den Wald zu fahren. Diese Trails sind oft illegal und sorgen für Probleme. Die Stadt Konstanz will nun ausgewählte Strecken legalisieren.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Marshall6 (30. März 2022)

MC-KN schrieb:


> Heute Abend um 18:45 Uhr in der SWR Landesschau Baden-Württemberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der SWR berichtet auf einer Qualitätsebene wie das lokale Schundblättle Südgeschmier.
Stereotypen werden bestätigt, MTB böse, Förster gut, Stadt haftet für Unfälle etc.
Ein gutes Beispiel warum man einfach gar nicht mit der sensationsgeilen Presse reden sollte.

Fragen zum Inhalt:
Warum kennt der SWR das Ergebnis schon? Also ab Frühling 2023 2-4 Trails für MTBiker und alles andere wird renaturiert ( zerstört) ?
Warum dauert das so lange? 
Ich weiss nicht wie der Sprecher vom MC KN darauf kommt was von Augenhöhe zu erzählen, für mich ist die Rollenverteilung ganz klar: König Forst, Hofnarr Stadt KN, armer Bittsteller MC KN.


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. März 2022)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Der SWR berichtet auf einer Qualitätsebene wie das lokale Schundblättle Südgeschmier.
> Stereotypen werden bestätigt, MTB böse, Förster gut, Stadt haftet für Unfälle etc.
> Ein gutes Beispiel warum man einfach gar nicht mit der sensationsgeilen Presse reden sollte.
> 
> ...


Oh wow,du scheinst ja echt dabei gewesen zu sein bei dem Dreh und auch bei anderen Gesprächen zwischen den Parteien. Deine Fragen an @MC-KN sollten doch erst mal reichen, anstatt einfach in so Aussagen etwas zu interpretieren obwohl man es als Außenstehender gar nicht weiß was dahinter steckt und wie die ganzen unzähligen Gespräche zwischen den Verhandlungspartnern immer so ablaufen und bisher abgelaufen sind.
Die Qualität und standing von solchen Medien sollte ja auch klar sein und dass diese immer dramatisieren(müssen)....


----------



## beuze1 (31. März 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> und wie die ganzen unzähligen Gespräche zwischen den Verhandlungspartnern immer so ablaufen und bisher abgelaufen sind.


Augenhöhe... 🤣 
Das kennt man doch zur Genüge aus unzähligen Beispielen quer durch die Republik. Schade um die Zeit, da geh ich lieber Biken


----------



## alteoma301 (9. November 2022)

Kann mir bitte jemand hier sagen, wo von Konstanz aus die nächsten Pumptracks sind und wie ihr die so findet, wenn ihr dort schon mal wart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (9. November 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand hier sagen, wo von Konstanz aus die nächsten Pumptracks sind und wie ihr die so findet, wenn ihr dort schon mal wart?


Schweiz, güttingen.

Pump Track Güttingen by Velosolutions


			https://maps.app.goo.gl/afZSEjqm5QnnvNCQ8?g_st=ic
		


Velosolutionslike gebaut 👌🏻🤤


----------



## zrk (9. November 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand hier sagen, wo von Konstanz aus die nächsten Pumptracks sind und wie ihr die so findet, wenn ihr dort schon mal wart?


Moin... Am Landratsamt direkt in KN steht glaube so ein mobiler Pumptrack. Ist ganz ok.

Den wohl größten und besten in der Umgebung wirst du in Güttingen in der Schweiz finden. Ist ca. 15 min. mit dem Auto entfernt.

LG


----------



## alteoma301 (10. November 2022)

@Walkerk hast du als alter pumptrack profi da noch infos, wo es da was gibt?


----------



## alteoma301 (10. November 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> Moin... Am Landratsamt direkt in KN steht glaube so ein mobiler Pumptrack. Ist ganz ok.


wo genau finde ich den? auf dem benediktinerplatz oder hinten im wohngebiet richtung polizei?


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. November 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> wo genau finde ich den? auf dem benediktinerplatz oder hinten im wohngebiet richtung polizei?


Benediktinerplatz


----------



## frittenullnull (10. November 2022)

Quelle: Stadt Konstanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurschdbrot (10. November 2022)

In Klettgau haben die Jungs von Hochrheintrails glaube auch einen neuen gebuddelt.


			https://www.instagram.com/pumptrackklettgau/


----------



## Walkerk (10. November 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> @Walkerk hast du als alter pumptrack profi da noch infos, wo es da was gibt?


Nee sorry, in der Gegend leider wenig Plan😢


----------



## Stefavelo (10. November 2022)

In Steckborn es gibt auch eine, nicht so gross als in Güttingen, aber ist schon OK https://goo.gl/maps/exNMKTSJ1ya3gg8p8


----------



## zrk (11. November 2022)

In Tägerwilen wird bald übrigens auch einer gebaut, das wird dann auch mit dem Radl erreichbar sein. Fleissig die Schweizer 👍


----------



## Bene2405 (11. November 2022)

Ach geil, wo hast du die Info her? Dann hab ich was vor der Türe 

Hatte nur mal von der Initiative gehört mit dem Jumppark bei der Tour de Swiss in X-Lingen aber glaube das liegt auch auf Eis....


----------



## zrk (11. November 2022)

Das stand letztes Jahr im Lokalblättchen da... Baubewilligung wurde wohl auch im Juli 22 erteilt. Denke das kommt.


----------



## Wurschdbrot (15. November 2022)

Hi zusammen,

habe hier mal die Sitzungsvorlage/Mountainbikekonzept für die Traillegalisierung in Konstanz gefunden. Ist ganz interessant und für die Zukunft unserer Trails hier in Konstanz sehr wichtig.
Dies wird am Mittwoch im Sportausschuss thematisiert. 
Hier der Link dazu:





						ALLRIS - Vorlage
					

ALLRIS net Version 4.1.0 (4100032) - 24.11.2022




					www.konstanz.sitzung-online.de
				




Und die PDF für das Konzept:





						ALLRIS - Vorlage
					

ALLRIS net Version 4.1.0 (4100032) - 24.11.2022




					www.konstanz.sitzung-online.de


----------



## MC-KN (15. November 2022)

Es sieht tatsächlich ganz gut aus, dass sich in Konstanz was tut in Sachen legale Trails. Trotz knapaper finanzieller Mittel, könnte es 2023 losgehen. Mal schauen, wie sich der Sportausschuss morgen positioniert. Die Signale, die wir von der Stadt und aus dem Ausschuss vorab erhalten haben, sind positiv…


----------



## Peeyt (16. November 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> In Tägerwilen wird bald übrigens auch einer gebaut, das wird dann auch mit dem Radl erreichbar sein. Fleissig die Schweizer 👍








						Find a pump track – pumptrack.com
					






					pumptrack.com
				



Hier sind zumindest mal ganz viele eingetragen im Bodenseeraum / Schweiz


----------



## bluestar22 (17. November 2022)

Wurschdbrot schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> habe hier mal die Sitzungsvorlage/Mountainbikekonzept für die Traillegalisierung in Konstanz gefunden. Ist ganz interessant und für die Zukunft unserer Trails hier in Konstanz sehr wichtig.
> Dies wird am Mittwoch im Sportausschuss thematisiert.
> ...



Na das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut ...

_"Es wird festgestellt, dass kein Mitglied des Gremiums an der Beratung und Beschlussfassung teilnimmt, das im Sinne des § 18 Gemeindeordnung Baden-Württemberg befangen ist.                

*Der Sportausschuss *nimmt das Mountainbike Konzept für Konstanz zur Kenntnis und *empfiehlt die vorgeschlagene Umsetzung. * 

Für die Umsetzung notwendiger Trailbaumaßnahmen werden in einem ersten Abschnitt 25.000 € als angemessen angesehen. Außerdem werden 5.000 € für die jährliche Unterhaltung / Verkehrssicherung vorgesehen.                 

Eine entsprechende Beschlussfassung erfolgt vorbehaltlich der noch abzuschließenden Abstimmungen des Konzepts mit der Unteren Forstbehörde und der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Beide Behörden wurden bereits in den Prozess eingebunden. Die finale Abstimmung ist für Ende November 2022 geplant."    _ 

Quelle:





						ALLRIS - Vorlage
					

ALLRIS net Version 4.1.0 (4100032) - 24.11.2022




					www.konstanz.sitzung-online.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

